# Post your 2010 haunt pictures here!



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's what I have done so far! Lots of different pumpkins/gourds on the porch as well. The good props/animatronics won't go out until Halloween so they aren't damaged or stolen.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks great so far. You did an outstanding job on your stones. Also love the bloody cling hand on the pumpkin! I don't set up till Halloween day for fear of someone messing with my props. I will take a ton of pics when I do and of all the things I am in the middle of doing now.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

halloween333 said:


> It's October! If you haven't already in the past two months, your breaking into the boxes upon boxes of decorations. We all want to see what your yard looks like this year, so post your pictures HERE!


Halloween 333 it's an excellent thread , can't wait to see in one place what everybody have done so far as some of us (like myself) are not abel so soon to decorate (so soon that is what other people tell us lolo )

looks good !

Frenchy


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool!

Here are some of mine lots to do.
Last pic is of the trees I am placing in the yard.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

crazy xmas said:


> Totally cool!
> 
> Here are some of mine lots to do.
> Last pic is of the trees I am placing in the yard.


How are you holding those tree limbs up?  I'd love to do the same, but wind here is nuts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

looks GREAT, everybody!!!  

mine so far: (sorry for the sorry pics)


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow everybody's looks great so far! I'll try and post some pics up asap


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> How are you holding those tree limbs up?  I'd love to do the same, but wind here is nuts.


Here's a pic I used a piece of Electrical conduit hope this helps

Cathy your Halloween display is AWESOME great work


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This is my outdoor haunt. I hope it shows!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Lots going on I love HOWHINING!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still at the pulling boxes and testing props stage - happy to find out today that my fogger still works! Here's one prop I finished this week:
View attachment 13177


I promised my FIL I would feature the "Jason" costume that he bequeathed to me last year when he visited. I'll put the finishing touches on when he goes into the corner of our front porch.
Your basic PVC with padding mannequin. I added the cape and gloves. The eyes glow green and I'll add some uplights, too.

Now, just need to get on that wolf building project!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Lookin great everyone! Excellent work and its only the 2nd of October!! My hats off to ya my fellow HF family members!!!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

*Omg*



crazy xmas said:


> Totally cool!
> 
> Here are some of mine lots to do.
> Last pic is of the trees I am placing in the yard.


I LOVE YOUR TREES, what a great idea!!!! Dang and I just seen someone cutting trees the other day.... were was that????


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

**



NOWHINING said:


> This is my outdoor haunt. I hope it shows!


That flamingo is the bomb!!!! LOL That is just to dang cute!!!! And you are country all the way girl! Look at all the country surrounding your house... I wish it was me


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*lzrdsgal that is what you get when you live in WEST VIRGINIA! HA! Although, I do want more of them *flamingo! Wouldnt that be funny as Heck to have them over flowing the house of mine?? I could just see that happening! LOL!!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome Halloween prop Decorinator! Wow I am getting some great ideas here in this thread!


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

crazy xmas said:


> Totally cool!
> 
> Here are some of mine lots to do.
> Last pic is of the trees I am placing in the yard.


It must be the landscaper in me, but the first thing I admired in your pictures was your lawn. lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

creeepycathy said:


> looks GREAT, everybody!!!
> 
> mine so far: (sorry for the sorry pics)


Looks awesome!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice job!!
i am done everything is going as we speak.
I was waitning till tonight to adjust the lights....But they looked good.I also needed to get my pumpkin animation going in the dark but it was lined up good.So now I am just relaxing till it's time to cut it off.Pictures will come soon one of the props is in my avatar.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> *lzrdsgal that is what you get when you live in WEST VIRGINIA! HA! Although, I do want more of them *flamingo! Wouldnt that be funny as Heck to have them over flowing the house of mine?? I could just see that happening! LOL!!!


Oh just rub it in LOL I use to live in Kentucky so I am a transplanted country girl and I miss the heck out of it. 

Oh it would be sooooo funny to have a whole flock of those flamingos LOL! Have you ever seen those fun raisers where they have the flock of flamingos they put in your yard and you have to pay to have them moved... like you can pay to have them moved to a neighbors yard. If you dont want them back you have to buy insurance to keep them away... it is too funny. That would be great at Halloween to have those flamingos LOL! Here is a link to what Im talking about.

http://www.fundraising-ideas.org/DIY/flamingo.htm


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had these two tree limbs laying around for a while. Any ideas on how to use them for my yard haunt?!


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

My first time decorating my own house! But now these dang cheap tombstones are getting all beat up by the wind and won't stand up straight. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

lzrdsgal said:


> Oh just rub it in LOL I use to live in Kentucky so I am a transplanted country girl and I miss the heck out of it.
> 
> Oh it would be sooooo funny to have a whole flock of those flamingos LOL! Have you ever seen those fun raisers where they have the flock of flamingos they put in your yard and you have to pay to have them moved... like you can pay to have them moved to a neighbors yard. If you dont want them back you have to buy insurance to keep them away... it is too funny. That would be great at Halloween to have those flamingos LOL! Here is a link to what Im talking about.
> 
> http://www.fundraising-ideas.org/DIY/flamingo.htm


 
that is cute and funny idea but I dont think my town would do it. Or maybe its just me thinking that?


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

I got out my props from the attic today. I put a couple outside to see where I'm going to have them on Halloween.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

sarahtigr said:


> My first time decorating my own house! But now these dang cheap tombstones are getting all beat up by the wind and won't stand up straight. Anybody have any suggestions?


 
i use felts hot glued on the back of the tombstone with enough opening to slide a pole/stick though. Then i would hammer pole/stick though the ground and then slide the tombstone in and it dont move at all. 
Now for the weather part..... NO A CLUE!


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, here is what I put together this year:



















If you check out my albums you can see the whole evolution of the set up.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

nice setups everyone


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Great job everybody, love what I'm seeing. Looking forward to seeing more. I'm hoping to put out my cemetery on Tuesday.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's what I've gotten done so far. Hope to finish a couple more projects in the next few days will add pics as I go.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is what I got so far











And a new tombstone I just made










So far pretty much the same as last year..A few differences


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Straightened my Walgreens werewolfs eyes a little and painted it to look a little better. Still have more decorating to do tho'

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-halloween-picture51289-walgreen-werewolf.jpg


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's what I've done so far...


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

More pics...


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Last pic... I start with the tombstones today and THEN we can start the REAL decorations.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Great job everyone. I started my fence Saturday then added tombstones and couple of silhouettes. Sunday I pulled down some Kudzu vines from the golf course across the street and weaved them through so they will die in place:





































Due to being vandalized last year, I'm not planning to put out any of the mechanical stuff until the weekend before. I still have a werewolf silhouette to put in and my scarecrow needs to be put together.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> looks GREAT, everybody!!!
> 
> mine so far: (sorry for the sorry pics)


The boards over the windows are great - very real looking!


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

wowza!! creepycathy you have a great house to haunt!!


----------



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

and so it begins. I'm about 75% done with setting up. 3 more props to go and some odds and ends. I'll try to get some night pics up as well. these are just from my wife's iphone


----------



## kcharles12 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am doing the asylum theme this year. I built this door to replace a hallway door in my house. I was able to change the resolution on the video so now it takes up the entire monitor I will also have other "inmate" videos playing in the front windows. 


Click on picture to play video


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice job!!
I like the idea of one thread hope it catch's on.I tend to miss some that are a thread of there own.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel soooo behind!! I'm itching to haunt my yard but, my wife just gave birth to our twins so time to decorate is fleeting. I will post pics here when I get some things up.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Baldzillabill said:


> I feel soooo behind!! I'm itching to haunt my yard but, my wife just gave birth to our twins so time to decorate is fleeting. I will post pics here when I get some things up.


Congratulations on the babies!!!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so jealous! These all look fantastic. We've had enough setbacks that we weren't able to get the yard done this past weekend, as was our intention. A few more details this week and we should be able to move everything out. Then we can start on the garage interior!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

more pictures!!! More! More!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

everyone's pics looks fantastic!!!  

few more pics:  ....thinking out loud ....members are gonna get sick of lookin' at my pics in so many different 'show your display' threads


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Love your boarded up look, wow it makes such a different.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

13mummy said:


> Love your boarded up look, wow it makes such a different.


*Me too! Can I ask what you used to get that effect??*


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Me too! Can I ask what you used to get that effect??*


thank y'all very much!! 
For the boards, I used 1" foam; they measure 4 & 3/4 " (approx.) x the width of my window frame; then I grained it using a woodburner (please use a nose & mouth mask with this- fumes will kill ya), but any sharp pointed tool will do; painted 2 coats exterior latex, black paint; dry- brushed it brown; using an even lighter coat of gray I dry brushed over the brown. Hung them using velcro. Hope that helps. Used to have pics, but I seemed to have deleted them off my computer.  Hollar if you have questions. More than happy to help.  
The shutters were found at the thrift store. Painted them basically the same way as the boards, minus the graining.


----------



## MOSCARES (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm 90% done with just some detail work and a single skeleton to hang inverted in front, but thought it was good enough to leave the lights on after testing them. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/moscares-albums-2010.html


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am soooo jealous on ya'lls progress in getting set up. I am FINALLY going to get things going this week.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

creeepycathy said:


> everyone's pics looks fantastic!!!
> 
> few more pics:  ....thinking out loud ....members are gonna get sick of lookin' at my pics in so many different 'show your display' threads



Holy cow. Nice work!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

MOSCARES said:


> I'm 90% done with just some detail work and a single skeleton to hang inverted in front, but thought it was good enough to leave the lights on after testing them.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/moscares-albums-2010.html


Great job!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

creeepycathy said:


> everyone's pics looks fantastic!!!
> 
> few more pics:  ....thinking out loud ....members are gonna get sick of lookin' at my pics in so many different 'show your display' threads


Great pictures!!!
Granny looks right at home!


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

Its my first year doing a setup but here it is...I have a few more details to add...need to find the free time...


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

Your cemeteries, guys, blow mine out of the water. Love it.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Resurrected said:


> Its my first year doing a setup but here it is...I have a few more details to add...need to find the free time...


Excuse me.. but.. FIRST YEAR?!


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Excuse me.. but.. FIRST YEAR?!


Yeah...sort of went a little over board...needed to find an artistic release...and Halloween got it...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Resurrected said:


> Yeah...sort of went a little over board...needed to find an artistic release...and Halloween got it...


*Hey what material did you use to hang from top of house along the roof? I love the look of that, I might try that this year!!*


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey what material did you use to hang from top of house along the roof? I love the look of that, I might try that this year!!*


Cheese cloth...I want to say it was 5 sq yds...you can buy it at hardware stores...I think in the paint department...then I would just rip it once it is in place...I was pleased with how it turned out...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

niccccceeeeee!!!


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's the start of ours. We have an itsy bitsy front yard so we don't get to do much. We are still trying to get the lighting down and we need to hang the boards on the windows. I had a hard time getting a good night pic. We welcome any suggestions or constructive criticism. (BTW...that's my oldest daughter in one of the pics. She wanted to be part of the decor so she decided to lay there and play dead. I love that kid!)


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow that's awesome. I love the kiddie picture. Super cute. I really like your use of lighting. I have a question though. Do your tombstones get damaged at all by your sprinklers? I'm afraid to put mine out.lol.


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

Itsjustme - I like it...cool lighting...I like the red back drop nice touch. Recommendation...use yard staples (Purchase at any hardware store...cheap) to keep the extension cords tight to the ground so it is less noticeable...


----------



## MOSCARES (Sep 12, 2010)

Itsjustme said:


> Here's the start of ours. We have an itsy bitsy front yard so we don't get to do much. We are still trying to get the lighting down and we need to hang the boards on the windows. I had a hard time getting a good night pic. We welcome any suggestions....]




The easiest way to get good night pics under actaul lighting conditions is to use a tripod, or if lacking one put the camera on anything stable(car hood for example) then do you focusing and aiming and such, turn off the flash and the trick is to use the delay feature(the one you use to put yourself in the shot) that way you don't disturb the camera on a long exposure. 

Some digital cameras have a night setting and this can be of use as well. WHich is one of the greatest parts of digital cameras if you shoot it and don't like it you know right there and can redo it. Playing with your camera makes a world of dif in getting great shots.

But honestly the pics you posted look great.


----------



## helloo (Oct 16, 2009)

I have not set up yet. I am still working on my tombstones.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Itsjustme, my favorite picture is the dead kid LMBO!!


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Could your yard be ANY bigger...Holy Moly! I would kill for that kind of space!



rmwitch said:


> Here's what I've done so far...


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

That spiked rack is great but I would definitely think about moving it far away from where kids will be walking... if they fell on that it would be some serious injury unless the spikes are made from foam? They look like tops of fencing made of wood.



kacole2 said:


> and so it begins. I'm about 75% done with setting up. 3 more props to go and some odds and ends. I'll try to get some night pics up as well. these are just from my wife's iphone


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool all are looking very nice!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Everybodys looks great.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> thank y'all very much!!
> For the boards, I used 1" foam; they measure 4 & 3/4 " (approx.) x the width of my window frame; then I grained it using a woodburner (please use a nose & mouth mask with this- fumes will kill ya), but any sharp pointed tool will do; painted 2 coats exterior latex, black paint; dry- brushed it brown; using an even lighter coat of gray I dry brushed over the brown. Hung them using velcro. Hope that helps. Used to have pics, but I seemed to have deleted them off my computer.  Hollar if you have questions. More than happy to help.
> The shutters were found at the thrift store. Painted them basically the same way as the boards, minus the graining.



Results are fantastic.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Resurrected said:


> Its my first year doing a setup but here it is...I have a few more details to add...need to find the free time...


Awesome, next year I want to revise my scarecrow with vines.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Itsjust me that lady with the blonde hair laying on the floor looks so real great job on her. Looks like everyones haunt is coming along.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Thorn Kill Creek said:


> Here's what I've gotten done so far. Hope to finish a couple more projects in the next few days will add pics as I go.


Heres a quick picture of my just finished guillotine. Just need to add some blood. It's static for now, may change it next year. The top rail does lift up to allow for a person to stick their head through. Started on a ground breaker toe pincher tonight. Pics when it's finished. I'll try to do step by step photos.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres my prop I made last year (2009) in my front yard for starters...needs repair but I love the creep factor.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/baldzillabill-albums-my-first-corpse-picture51779-dscf1775.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/baldzillabill-albums-my-first-corpse-picture51775-dscf1778.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/baldzillabill-albums-my-first-corpse-picture51773-dscf1779.jpg


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

My decorations so far:


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

baboomgirl said:


> Could your yard be ANY bigger...Holy Moly! I would kill for that kind of space!


That's only part of it! I have 3 acres I'm working on. Don't know if I'll get it all done before Halloween? It'll give me something to strive for next year.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Here are some of my setups inside the party area....

Using the wolf this year...

View attachment 13378


my safari wall collection

View attachment 13379


the sitting area in parlor

View attachment 13380


more safaria wall and coffin

View attachment 13381


View attachment 13382


----------



## sindy (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is mine so far!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is all that I've gotten up so far. This is a flower planter box attached to the front of the house. I also put flicker bulbs in all of the front outside lights, but the motion censor light didn't like it so I had to take that one out.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> thank y'all very much!!
> For the boards, I used 1" foam; they measure 4 & 3/4 " (approx.) x the width of my window frame; then I grained it using a woodburner (please use a nose & mouth mask with this- fumes will kill ya), but any sharp pointed tool will do; painted 2 coats exterior latex, black paint; dry- brushed it brown; using an even lighter coat of gray I dry brushed over the brown. Hung them using velcro. Hope that helps. Used to have pics, but I seemed to have deleted them off my computer.  Hollar if you have questions. More than happy to help.
> The shutters were found at the thrift store. Painted them basically the same way as the boards, minus the graining.


Thank you for sharing - I really love that effect!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow these displays are so incredibly cool!! I can't wait to start getting ours out this weekend. I hope it turns out half as good as the displays you guys are doing!

Creepycathy, how do you attach the boards to the windows?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

obcessedwithit said:


> Here are some of my setups inside the party area....
> 
> Using the wolf this year...
> 
> ...


Wow that all looks great!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

sindy said:


> Here is mine so far!


Looking good!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

moshrider1000 said:


> Here is all that I've gotten up so far. This is a flower planter box attached to the front of the house. I also put flicker bulbs in all of the front outside lights, but the motion censor light didn't like it so I had to take that one out.


That is a brilliant idea for a prop...love it!!!
I now wish I had flower beds.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Looking good everybody. My husband thinks for some reason, we don't decorate until two or so days before Halloween. I'm not the happiest wife right now.  *


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

So cool...have to take pictures tonight and post em! Everyones look great!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

loving it!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone! You all have some great looking displays! It almost makes me sad because this is the first year out of 22 years that I won't be haunting anything. I've decided to go with my wife and our son trick or treating. It'll be fun to see what everyone else does for a change. Good luck everyone and I hope you all have great turn outs on Halloween night ;-)


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Wow that's awesome. I love the kiddie picture. Super cute. I really like your use of lighting. I have a question though. Do your tombstones get damaged at all by your sprinklers? I'm afraid to put mine out.lol.


Thanks! We actually glued PVC to the back and have them in the ground with some stakes so we are able to take them out easily when we need to water. It also helps hold them up.


Resurrected said:


> Itsjustme - I like it...cool lighting...I like the red back drop nice touch. Recommendation...use yard staples (Purchase at any hardware store...cheap) to keep the extension cords tight to the ground so it is less noticeable...


Thanks for the tip! I was a bit frustrated with all the cords. I will be sending my hubby to the hardware store this weekend!


MOSCARES said:


> The easiest way to get good night pics under actaul lighting conditions is to use a tripod, or if lacking one put the camera on anything stable(car hood for example) then do you focusing and aiming and such, turn off the flash and the trick is to use the delay feature(the one you use to put yourself in the shot) that way you don't disturb the camera on a long exposure.
> 
> Some digital cameras have a night setting and this can be of use as well. WHich is one of the greatest parts of digital cameras if you shoot it and don't like it you know right there and can redo it. Playing with your camera makes a world of dif in getting great shots.
> 
> But honestly the pics you posted look great.


I didn’t think about using the self timer. That’s a great idea. I did use a tripod and no flash though. My neighbor NEVER turns on his porch lights but now that we have our décor out he has turned them on every night. UGH! I think I am going to replace them with black lights.  I already told him I was going to decorate his yard next year and he told me to go for it.


NOWHINING said:


> Itsjustme, my favorite picture is the dead kid LMBO!!


She’s a character and LOVES this holiday as much as I do….still working on the two year old. 


slash said:


> Itsjust me that lady with the blonde hair laying on the floor looks so real great job on her. Looks like everyones haunt is coming along.


He He! She IS real!  That’s my daughter.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> That is a brilliant idea for a prop...love it!!!
> I now wish I had flower beds.


Thanks. I personally like how subtle it is. 






I don't wish flower planters on anyone though. It just makes it a requirement to take care of flowers all summer. Also, never build them from brick! Even with proper drainage the dirt freezes and thaws a lot during the winter here, stressing the bricks and they fall apart. I had to tear one out this summer and now I have a hole in my siding I'm trying to figure out how to patch.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Red Hallows, I hear what you're saying. My husband also believes in holding off for the most part until the day before halloween, but he has acquiesced enough to let me at least set up the graveyard scene on the weekend before. At least that's something. We've had some trouble with vandals in the past, so he doesn't want to put out any of our more complicated or hard to replace pieces until just before. 

I guess I can understand, but sure would like to be able to enjoy the whole effect for at least a week because it really takes so much time to set up. Why can't the vandals and thieves just enjoy the beauty of the effect, and not try to destroy our hard work????


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Red - I can see your posts, you know.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*my first...i guess you could call it a haunt....lol*

Here are some pics of my real kid friendly yard this year and of some inside decor. We get really tiny TOT's so I didn't want to do anything too scary this year. I haven't put the larger stuff up yet like the tombstones and a couple other props cause like a few others have said I don't want them to get stolen or messed up over the next few weeks. I have mostly lights so you can't really see the whole effect yet but I'll post some night pics tonight. This is my first time really decorating the yard so please leave suggestions cause I'm a newbie at this. I feel like I'm missing something and can't quite figure it out....thanks


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

here's some extra's that I thought maybe you guys would like to see.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*obsessedjack, *you need pumpkins, signs more lights and things for windows....


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna put some of our carved pumpkins out after our pumpkin carving party on the 24th. I'm excited. I wish I had that witch cut out that someone made. The one from marthastewart.com. It would totally go with my witchy theme. I feel like I need some actual props.lol.


----------



## erynann (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi there! I'm very new to this forum, and I'm loving it! I'm finding soo many great ideas! I might post some pics of my yard soon! Itsjustme, I have a question about your creepy guys in black robes on the porch.. did you make them? If so, can you tell me how? Thanks!


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

Wonderful work by all. Man, I wish I had a yard to decorate.


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

erynann said:


> Hi there! I'm very new to this forum, and I'm loving it! I'm finding soo many great ideas! I might post some pics of my yard soon! Itsjustme, I have a question about your creepy guys in black robes on the porch.. did you make them? If so, can you tell me how? Thanks!


Yes I did make them with the help of jimmyzdc. He posted a fabulous tutorial on how to make them. You can find it here:

Monster Mud Reaper

Welcome! I am fairly new myself (found the forum last year but just recently creeped out in public). Be careful on here. You might end up like me, with more projects going on than you know what to do with!


----------



## erynann (Oct 5, 2010)

Itsjustme said:


> Yes I did make them with the help of jimmyzdc. He posted a fabulous tutorial on how to make them. You can find it here:
> 
> Monster Mud Reaper
> 
> Welcome! I am fairly new myself (found the forum last year but just recently creeped out in public). Be careful on here. You might end up like me, with more projects going on than you know what to do with!


Thanks for the quick reply! I already have quite a few projects that I'm just wrapping up.. this site for sure addictive! I could waste a few days straight on this forum! haha! My yard isn't quite finished, however when I'm done I'm sure I'll want everyone's suggestions and feedback!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Some more pics of my yard at night...


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is what I have so far.. These are pictures of the inside of my house. I am decorating for our halloween party. I haven't started on the outside yet but, hopefully I will get to it this weekend!

Our entry way.









This living room (aka Vampire's Lair)









Family pictures in Vampire area









Witch's kitchen









Family room


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Everyone's displays look great. Like most of you I am just getting started. I have part of my cemetery finished in the front yard, and the reaper on the side yard.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


>


Did you make these stones? If so do you have any close up pics...they look very cool.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow guys it all looks great. So far we have skulls in the rocks and our blucky grave robbers helping eachoher on the roof. I'll try and get pictures asap.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Kymmm, you're house is incredible! Everything looks like it belongs, kwim? When most people (myself included) decorate for any holiday, it ends up looking like they just placed a bunch of stuff around and called it good. Yours really works - great job!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Kymmm, your house is darling..very well done. I have seen alot of those lenticular pictures this year, your display of them is fabulous.

Whisper, great job, especially like the broken tombstone lying on the ground. Your props are awesome.


----------



## Freakmeout (Aug 23, 2010)

This post is GREAT - i love everyones pics!!! I'm new to this forum & have found that it is totally addicting. I can spend hours on here. My party is on the 23rd & it is a ghost theme. Here's some pics of inside my house. Thank you all for your inspiration!


----------



## Freakmeout (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's pics of outside.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

wow, these are amazing! Is no one worried about rain damage and thieves? I don't put most of my stuff out until three days before and pray it doesn't rain, even then stuff gets messy because of the wind.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> Here is what I have so far.. These are pictures of the inside of my house. I am decorating for our halloween party. I haven't started on the outside yet but, hopefully I will get to it this weekend!
> 
> Our entry way.
> 
> ...


Looks great!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> Everyone's displays look great. Like most of you I am just getting started. I have part of my cemetery finished in the front yard, and the reaper on the side yard.


Love it!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Freakmeout said:


> Here's pics of outside.


Nice pictures!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Freakmeout said:


> This post is GREAT - i love everyones pics!!! I'm new to this forum & have found that it is totally addicting. I can spend hours on here. My party is on the 23rd & it is a ghost theme. Here's some pics of inside my house. Thank you all for your inspiration!



WOW! I like your decor. My mom used to have that same sewing machine. That's so old school. I remember playing with it as a kid. How funny. It works though cuz antiques are always a little creepy.....muahahahaha


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks all for the compliments. I think everyone's houses look great! Too much good stuff to single out anything!  Thanks for sharing everyone!!!


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Freakmeout - I like how you put those doll heads on your wall decor. That is a great idea! I have a ton of those things up normally. I might have to borrow your idea  Your witch area outside is great too!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Freakmeout I really like your outdoor setup! Looks great!


----------



## MOSCARES (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm finally done for the year. From here on out I'll just be fixing anything that breaks or blows away

there are more pics in my album 


http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/moscares-albums-2010.html


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

*pics*

here's some pics of the outside and inside

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e93/creepingdth/


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Still a long ways to go but got a bit up.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Looking good everybody. My husband thinks for some reason, we don't decorate until two or so days before Halloween. I'm not the happiest wife right now.  *


Don't feel too bad, I am kinda right with you...we have a ton of electronics and stuff that isn't weather proof ( Good thing its Texas and we don't need to worry about snow or anything)so we can't put it out till 2 days before as well because I'll be a monkey's uncle if im gonna run out every time it sprinkles to try and drag props into the garage to save them...so I have to settle for just the graveyard stuff atm.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow lots of great pic's very nice work guy's!!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Indeed, I can't say enough how much I appreciate the posting of these pictures....so enjoyable !


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Kymmm said:


> Here is what I have so far.. These are pictures of the inside of my house. I am decorating for our halloween party. I haven't started on the outside yet but, hopefully I will get to it this weekend!
> 
> Our entry way.
> 
> ...


Lookin good partner! Keep it up! You have mad skills especially when it comes to the witch potion bottles!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

nice job on the fence and trees







crazy xmas said:


> Totally cool!
> 
> Here are some of mine lots to do.
> Last pic is of the trees I am placing in the yard.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Cathy that is one SICK (great) prop...wow great usage of a dummy and webs...

And NOW you have an awesome display as well...love the colours...the nice display of pumpkins and what not...

You guys are inspiring me to bring my stuff out...sadly I only have a few things out...since I have been so busy with college and other things...but today is the day I start to bring out the heavy duty props lol...

I will post pictures when I can...


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*


kacole2 said:











Click to expand...

This is great! Nice idea! Have to keep that in mind.*

*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Itsjustme said:


>


*Hahahaha, poor girl *

*


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

My brother's graveyard...that I built. And set up. And photographed.

He provides the yard space, I take care of the rest.

Groundbreaker c/o bouncerbudz. Gotta love Secret Reaper exchanges


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*Great work I have seen here. I most definitely have to come
to the States again, during Halloween! Just have to decide, 
where there.*

*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice set up trentsketch!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

moscares great pic I love the red lights.
creepingdth and mr gris-Great haunts!!!!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres some day pics of foggyfathoms.














































this is just the elizabeth dane shipwreck section.theres more....


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of my new fence and the cemetery.










I post more when I get it all setup.


----------



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, the yard's starting to come along.....All the Expensive props are still indoors(we had a complete FCG stolen last year....we've got cameras this year!!), and the actual "haunt" of the carport/grassy area won't be up until this coming weekend..... 

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn289/atlatz/Halloween 2011/?albumview=slideshow#/grid


See Above Link for more!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Kymmm, you're house is incredible! Everything looks like it belongs, kwim? When most people (myself included) decorate for any holiday, it ends up looking like they just placed a bunch of stuff around and called it good. Yours really works - great job!


 
I agree with you!! I love how she did it and I think my house does ends up looking like they placed a bunch of stuff around. LOL!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Finally started on the outside today.


----------



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

pumpkin princess. that looks awesome!! i'm humbled!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Pumpkin princess I like that huge spider can you get a better close up pic of the clown in the window?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! Thats one ginormus spider!!!! lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

eeek!!!!!! Wow btw! Eeekkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I think it looks great...I like crooked tombstones! I make mine really crooked...b/c it looks creepier! Great job!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That turned out great! Love the far away shot, puts it in better perspective!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG love it ALL!
The lil skeleton on the trike is da bomb! 
I am stealing it! I will credit you tho! Great idea!
Yay Halloween people!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Whoa! This is another one of those amazing props that looks like it's moving in the photos. Commands your attention pretty quickly. (If it does move, people are gonna be terrified.)

Love the sign too. It's a great detail and looks very professional!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the stuff that people thinks of always blows my mind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay I was able to get more done today. Still need to detail and add a few more props. I will post night pics soon.


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Okay I was able to get more done today. Still need to detail and add a few more props. I will post night pics soon.


Attack of the pumpkins!! I love it! Can't wait to see it all lit up.

Did you add that stuff to the rim of your cauldrons? If so, how did you do it? Looks like a really neat way to dress up those things.


----------



## msg4kat (Oct 10, 2010)

I am soooo very jealous of all of you with the big yards! My small yard will be crammed full again this year. Luckily, I have very understanding neighbors that let me encroach on their properties too!
I will be sure to post my pics - but that does not happen until halloween weekend. I wish I could keep it up longer, but I cannot trust my items not to get stolen!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I like your haunt Mr. Gris those pumpkins look great I have a question though what is that snake like thing it is orange and black striped it is your first pic by your skull king pumpkin!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's cool. Is that snake the one from the nightmare before christmas?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks fantastic! I would be a nervous wreck leaving those gems outside.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

still looks great!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*here is mine for today!*

Finally started, still lot to go, but not bad for one day!
We still lots to do, a tunnel, more props, etc...

Here is just a few pics of what we done today! Please comment! 

Please see my new album for more great pics!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/osenator-albums-day-1-halloween-2010.html

View attachment 13588


View attachment 13589


View attachment 13590


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Okay I was able to get more done today. Still need to detail and add a few more props. I will post night pics soon.


*
Ok I must see this scene all lit up. Your yard makes me want to go there and play*


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

slash said:


> I like your haunt Mr. Gris those pumpkins look great I have a question though what is that snake like thing it is orange and black striped it is your first pic by your skull king pumpkin!


Yes that is the snake from Nightmare Before Christmas. I built him from paper mache. This week I will put out my 9ft Jack and Zero in the pumpkin patch but I am currently sewing Jacks black suit as he is in his Santa suit from Christmas last year. 

The cauldron I spruced up with great foam insulation and green paint. 


Here are a few night shots of SOUL PATCH I have added tons of light this year and so far have loved it.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh wow....it's so coooolllllllll!!!!! Love it. That's cool you made that sock yourself. Can't wait to see Jack and Zero. Great job! Wish my hubbie would let me put up that much decor. You're lucky...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Yes that is the snake from Nightmare Before Christmas. I built him from paper mache. This week I will put out my 9ft Jack and Zero in the pumpkin patch but I am currently sewing Jacks black suit as he is in his Santa suit from Christmas last year.
> 
> The cauldron I spruced up with great foam insulation and green paint.
> 
> ...


*Yep I knew it I definately want to come there and play in that pumpkin patch! That looks great!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Spooki step carefully there are a few cords  

Here are a couple other night shots.


----------



## EricVW (Aug 24, 2008)

just posted a video of our 2010 set-up on YouTube....we'll have a few extra suprises on the big night 





enjoy...and if you're in Seattle, stop by!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

EricVW said:


> just posted a video of our 2010 set-up:
> YouTube - Magnolia Manor 2010
> 
> enjoy!


Wow I love the cannons and the captain at the wheel. I love the eye at the top too! That's so neat. We've got some real pros on here....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

EricVW said:


> just posted a video of our 2010 set-up:
> YouTube - Magnolia Manor 2010
> 
> enjoy!


What a fabulous haunt! I love the eye ever watching.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, it took me awhile to make it through this thread. was worth every bit of it. i sure enjoyed seeing everyones wonderful setups. sure are a wide stream of tastes.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

Everyone's displays look great!  

I can't wait until Halloween so I can put out the animatronics! I'm gonna use the Spirit 20% off coupon and a Spirit for Schools Coupon (from my sister's school) soon and get some more goodies


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mr. Gris said:


> Yes that is the snake from Nightmare Before Christmas. I built him from paper mache. This week I will put out my 9ft Jack and Zero in the pumpkin patch but I am currently sewing Jacks black suit as he is in his Santa suit from Christmas last year.
> 
> The cauldron I spruced up with great foam insulation and green paint.
> 
> ...


Love it!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

EricVW said:


> just posted a video of our 2010 set-up on YouTube....we'll have a few extra suprises on the big night
> YouTube - Magnolia Manor 2010
> 
> enjoy...and if you're in Seattle, stop by!


Love it all!!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

a few scences of the yard setup, will post more later

Zombie kids Playground

View attachment 13616
, move a few things around after doing witch shack...
View attachment 13614




Witches shack, will put up black cloth back drop and I have to replace my witch's face this year, add a few more details and the witch head ball, but you get the jest of it..
View attachment 13615


wolf scence, stll more to add, bones etc....
View attachment 13617


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

obcessedwithit said:


> a few scences of the yard setup, will post more later
> 
> Zombie kids Playground
> 
> ...


WOW love it!!
You know we see people working on props and love how they look ..but when you see it all come together it looks so much better than what you imagined.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

obcessedwithit said:


> a few scences of the yard setup, will post more later
> 
> Zombie kids Playground
> 
> ...


Great work on all your props. I bet that is spooky at night!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

obcessedwithit, It all looks great but, I especially like the teeter totter and the warewolfe dog.. oh, and the witch area.. like I said.. it all looks great! I wish I could start on my yard!!!!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

First of all, looking great everyone!

EricVW do you think you could post some day time photos of some of your props? They looked great in the video but were sort of dark to see some detail! 



Here's updated photos of my place after the weekend. 




























The shutters are made from barn wood from a barn that fell over at my bother's place. Working with that old wood was pretty fun. Some of it was actually in pretty good shape, and it was cool getting to work with wood that was actually 1" thick too! 

I got some more done on Daryl the Dragon but he's coming along SLOWLY.  Stupid dry times are killing me on that project and I'm getting worried he won't be done in time.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Everyone's decorations are looking great


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love looking at these pictures. Everyone has great ideas.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

the playground is awesome


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

Got some of the house exterior decorated but nothing in the yard yet. Still a work in progress but I'm happy so far.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Schellbell... Looking good!! I started on my boarded windows last weekend too!! nice job!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I love the windows! So cool!


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's what I've got up so far :>)






































http://s121.photobucket.com/albums/o222/elguapoguano/Halloween 2010/


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

ElGuapoGuano, love the lighting!! Nice display!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, EricVW you have some SERIOUS projection going on. Love your house too! You ALL have done some great work!!! Thanks for the pictures, and keep them coming. It's very inspiring!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's some night shots of what I've got so far.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Thorn Kill, I like the lighted coffin particularly from the last photo...very nice and good looking set up so far.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres some of foggyfathoms 2010.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres a few more.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW looking freaken awesome!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, everything looking great! Superb pics, everyone!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

Heres just a couple quick pics...not the best but I was on my way to work haha....just the start...lots of work still to do!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Thorn Kill Creek said:


> Here's some night shots of what I've got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great pics everyone...it's beginning to look a lot like halloween, everywhere i go.


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Just a couple to start.

View attachment 13679


View attachment 13682


View attachment 13681


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

o boy! i love the scarecrow!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

love your scarecrow Frosty


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks!

More scarecrow pics and how to is here

Scarecrow


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Gris, that's one I made last year. My wife thought of putting the Pumpkin beside it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what a wonderful scarecrow
and i like the stone and pumpkin combo too


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Welllll, I think I posted my haunt pics in the wrong place apparently (in props, lol). I just found this thread.....a little slow tonight. Here's my post:

Finally I got 95% of what I wanted up and here are my pics for this year:

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...view=slideshow

Forum members prior to next year will probably notice that I haven't changed much.....wellllll I haven't!! #1 reason - we had a ton of broken props this year and got a very late start, #2 reason - having a creative mental block and I want to come up with something more imaginative, #3 reason - I still REALLY like it as is - so there you go! We did add a spider web victim and made our gravedigger stand with help from bucky stand instructions on www.halloween-online.com. 

I hope you enjoy the pics. We've had HUGE support from our neighborhood which has been great and always makes the blood, sweat and tears worthwhile.

Here is my favorite (accidental) pic. Some kids were visiting last night and they walked in front of me while I was taking pictures. Check out the feet on the sidewalk. A great unintentional photo!! They were so excited when I showed them how they had turned in to ghosts!!! Please check out the full album as well. Happy Halloweeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are some of my display at night. Will take pics during the day





































More pics in my albums check them out


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are some with no flash


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Last one


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow it's like a Halloween fantasy! I love the mermaid. So fun!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ELH, your display is awesome and your night pics are beautiful! Even with a tripod and everything else you're supossed to do, mine never come out that good.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

pandora said:


> Welllll, I think I posted my haunt pics in the wrong place apparently (in props, lol). I just found this thread.....a little slow tonight. Here's my post:
> 
> Finally I got 95% of what I wanted up and here are my pics for this year:
> 
> ...



Pandora, I love the accidental ghosts pic! Perfect timing. Your yard looks incredible.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, the ghost pics are creepy. how did that happen? hey guys, the haunts look great


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

I posted somewhere around here, but lost it. I'm so envious it's not even funny.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Love everyone's haunts so far. I can't even get access to my stuff until saturday... stupid storage place is tented, and under security so I can't even make my own hazmat suit to sneak in and get even a few boxes... LOL.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I could have sworn I posted the display I put up in my grandmother's yard already.


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

*This is our 2010 display*


DSC06426 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06421 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06436 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06411 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06431 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

Pix of the smaller part of yard tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

*Foggyfathoms*

That Jason with the tools hanging around and red light is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
great!

Everybody's stuff looks awesome. I would love to drive by everybody's house at night and take a look!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*@trentsketch: I like that moon thing there! And the tree.
And all of it. I mean what you put up in your grandma's yard.
It is cute.*


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Frosty Don: Looks great, but what did you do with all your grass?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

trent, the up close picture is extra nice
crow, love the setup


----------



## Dracopyre (Oct 11, 2010)

Decorinator said:


> I'm still at the pulling boxes and testing props stage - happy to find out today that my fogger still works! Here's one prop I finished this week:
> View attachment 13177
> 
> 
> ...


*Light bulb goes on*
I am _so_ going to have a few creepy homemade dummys around. Nice work.


----------



## Dracopyre (Oct 11, 2010)

crowsnest said:


> DSC06426 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr
> 
> DSC06421 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr
> 
> ...


The zombie coming out of the grave is one of those autopsy masks, isn't it? Thats epic. Those things are so awsome.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres a few of mine.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

purpleferrets3, your house is incredible and I love your display! The trick or treating skeletons are just great - very clever. Great job!


----------



## fryton (Aug 28, 2010)

*Fryton Manor 2010*

Everybody's houses look great! Such creativity  Here is a link to our "Fryton Manor" pics. Disappointed I didn't have time to make my grounds keeper, but we got the rest of our list done. Next year I'm starting in June! My list is ready!

http://s927.photobucket.com/albums/ad112/freyham/Fryton Manor 2010/


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Mask we bought from Halloween Asylum, that prop is the foot massager prop that ironically burnt out on us last night, thank god I just bought another
massager at flea market, he was one of our new props this year.

Love everyones decorations!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Madame leota, Thanks!! I cant take credit for the trick or treater idea though. I was inspired by A witch of canada's great displays.. I love her yard haunt.

I havent put out as much as I usually do this year because it gets so windy here in the country that I get tired of chasing my stuff down in the cornfields. I have gotten so many great ideas from everyone on here over the years. Dont know what I would do without the Halloween forum. Not too many people where I live are into Halloween as much as me, though I did inspire our neighbors a few miles away to put up some orange lights this year so thats a start I guess.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

fryton said:


> Everybody's houses look great! Such creativity  Here is a link to our "Fryton Manor" pics. Disappointed I didn't have time to make my grounds keeper, but we got the rest of our list done. Next year I'm starting in June! My list is ready!
> 
> http://s927.photobucket.com/albums/ad112/freyham/Fryton Manor 2010/


I love your "beloved" tombstone. Thats something Ive been wanting to make. Great job!! Looks awesome


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Here are some with no flash


The skeleton fish is hysterical. Great yard.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Heres a few of mine.


I wonder if the skelly ToTer will wind up with any treats in that bucket - if I were a (non-skelly) ToTer, I would put one of mine in!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

crowsnest said:


>


Ooh - I like the window!


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*Never too Old*

I saw this in my town(Louisiana, MO) and stopped to talk to the creators. This is from a Senior Citizens home. Proof...you are NEVER too old.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

purple, other than your house is absolutly georgous and you have a nice setup, i like the wolf a lot


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's my front yard....it's kiddie friendly this year but next year its on!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Uno mas....


----------



## MaulEhatchet (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's mine. I have more to do, but this is going to be a looong project. I can't do it all at once which makes it fun every year.
Next year, I'll add some columns for the fence. I will be adding a ground breaker this year. I also have future plans for the back end of the cemetary. I'm going to make a bench with a couple of skeletons sitting on it.

I made the fence this year out of 1x2 lumber, and some 1/2" ID schedule 40. I also made the large tombstone "tom vock" this year.

All of my tombstones are made out of 1x6 #2 pine boards. Glued together, primed, painted to look either granite or marble. Cracks are carved out with a gouge. 

Can someone tell me how to make the pics show up and not the links? I'm using Image Shack, right clicking, "copy image location", then clicking here on the photo link and inserting the address. ??


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Madame leota, Thanks!! I cant take credit for the trick or treater idea though. I was inspired by A witch of canada's great displays.. I love her yard haunt.


I know what you mean - I *LOVE* her stuff! She was my inspiration for my witch display a few years ago. Which reminds me, I haven't seen her around here much lately. Hope she's still haunting.


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

I live in an apartment, no yard, so all we have are big ol' windows....you work with what you got right?...so, here's how we haunt an apartment.........sorry in advance for the size of the pics, but I can never remember how to resize them.....


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

and some more.............


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Dude you are one hellava girl!lol That setup is beast. I hate clowns! Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

LonnieC, that's ingenius! A perfect solution for anyone without a front yard - great job!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

@obsessedjack - what a compliment! lol, and so does my 17 year old son! needless to say, he's been spending ALOT of time @ his girlfriend's house...heehee.....

@Madame Leota - thank you for the kind words! I sure do miss not living in a house with a big yard, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do, and I GOTTA have my halloween! lol...we just frame out the windows with pvc...it makes the apartment smaller for a couple weeks, but it sure beats no halloween decorating at all....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lonnie, that is amazing and *I LOVE CLOWNS*
maul and obcessed, very nice decors.


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

Okay, seriously, I wouldn't be able to sleep in your house. 

Clowns creep me right out, give me a giant spider any day. But it is an awesom display. The colors and lighting are fantastic.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome !!! I love the clowns ! heh heh

I'll put up a few pics from our haunt tomorrow...


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

lonnie that was unreal how you put it all together in each window! Very well done and creative. I just love the ticket booth!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

everybodys yards rock!!!!!!!! awesome pics!

heres a few more from me.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks awesome very nice work!


----------



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

Question for some of you. I have seen some pics with boards over the windows..really like the effect. Was wondering if they use real boards...or if there is some kind of prop that you buy?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

shadowsofhorror said:


> Question for some of you. I have seen some pics with boards over the windows..really like the effect. Was wondering if they use real boards...or if there is some kind of prop that you buy?


Most people make them either using real boards and velcro clips to hold them in place or some people even carve pink foam board and paint them to look like boards.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

LonnieC said:


> @obsessedjack - what a compliment! lol, and so does my 17 year old son! needless to say, he's been spending ALOT of time @ his girlfriend's house...heehee.....
> 
> @Madame Leota - thank you for the kind words! I sure do miss not living in a house with a big yard, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do, and I GOTTA have my halloween! lol...we just frame out the windows with pvc...it makes the apartment smaller for a couple weeks, but it sure beats no halloween decorating at all....


Excellent job with your windows, clowns are too scary.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

foggy, that's a wonderful haunt. you've put some work, thought and money into your haunt. your first picture shows your skill, and that last picture of that guy in blue, that is very haunting.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

LonnieC said:


> and some more.............


What a set up so cool.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Heres a few of mine.


Great pictures!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

talkingcatblues said:


> Ooh - I like the window!


I love that window to!!!
What did you do to achieve it.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah! My turn! But I am throwing a short video to boot. 



















Hallowindow at night. The audio is mixed with my transmitter which is at 101.3fm


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

LonnieC: Great job of working with what you got.

Purpleferretts3: Looking good and man, is that a big cat or what? I use to have one like that, good friend he was.

Deathtouch: Nice, I like the radio part. never thought of that.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

death touch. nice set up, nice animation


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are a few more of our display


DSC06468 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06464 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06462 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06456 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

DSC06455 by 000 Cemetery Lane, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm so glad I found you people. This forum is awesome, more pics please!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

*Halloween 2010*

wow everyones pictures look Awesome! Here are a few of mine!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

*More 2010 Pictures*

here are more of my pics


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Some of our haunt pics so far :

CarnEvil Klowns :

http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php?fcode=942382439&f=1210877221#!/profile.php?id=1129456954&v=photos


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

crows nest, your pics are awesome, and love the lighting. that baby covered with webs is creepy all right
great pumpkim, love your pics. i have that rat in a can, he's pretty cool. that screaming guy i have and am going to try to make him look country and have him a dead singing cowboy. you have a lot of nice decor there.


----------



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

Itsjustme said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I demand you make a sign for the girl that says "No costume" lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Everyones Haunts are so awesome to see!! There is so much talent on here. 

Almost done now got Zero and his house in place. I am just finishing Jacks new suit and its time to rest until the big day.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

All I want to know is how are all of your beautiful displays holding up to the weather?! I'm SO jealous at this point! I have a raging rain over head right now and for the next three days it will be as windy as a tropical storm. The entire weekend is shot! Wish I could enjoy my setup for more than like two days- the day before and the day of. You lucky, lucky people! 

Like a vampire, I'm feeding off of your pictures to keep me alive. Keep me alive people....keep me alive.....


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

not good.it was pouring rain yesterday morning.my pirate ship was ok.i got soaked covering up my foggers.15 minutes later i looked out the window and a 16 ft section had collapsed and the main mast broke in half.3 hours of work got it back together.plus 2 weeks earlier i got flooded out.here in NC we were in a drought then went to the extreme with rain.22inches in 3 days! i'm still sailing the high seas though!


----------



## MOSCARES (Sep 12, 2010)

I always fight the wind a little. Today broke one of my support poles inside my corn bundles. Its also keeps turning my reaper around.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is my work in progress.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I love how the cat is so nonchalant about everything...


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

More great pic's looking good!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

foggy and moscares, sorry to hear about your ill winds and rain. i sure hope the weather is kinder. i know i've chased props down before. really bites. aero, your haunt looks great


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> All I want to know is how are all of your beautiful displays holding up to the weather?! I'm SO jealous at this point! I have a raging rain over head right now and for the next three days it will be as windy as a tropical storm. The entire weekend is shot! Wish I could enjoy my setup for more than like two days- the day before and the day of. You lucky, lucky people!
> 
> Like a vampire, I'm feeding off of your pictures to keep me alive. Keep me alive people....keep me alive.....


So far so good.
I guess years of being on this board has helped me weather proof everything.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thom, that is so adorable with the mommy and baby skellie. And the cat is cool, too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW!! GREAT pics everyone! We have some seriously talented members on this forum!!


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well this is what I have up so far , I remade all my tombstones and added some blood. My uncle has a boat trailer in the yard that we are going to put a big piece of wood over and throw some hay on and put the coffin and body parts on, but I still have to go buy the wood and hay. Still need to make a mud reaper and if I have time a spider victim hangin from the tree. 






























Do you think I should add blood dripping over them?































































Should I add more blood to the tombstones???


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

*2010 Graveyard in progress*

Two weeks to go. Here are the first few pics


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, i'm loving everyones pics.
i finally got some work done today. here's my woods so far and my undertaker















and here's my jail 








my undertaker


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

dpolking said:


>





crowsnest said:


> Here are a few more of our display





pandora said:


> Welllll, I think I posted my haunt pics in the wrong place apparently (in props, lol). I just found this thread.....a little slow tonight. Here's my post:
> 
> Finally I got 95% of what I wanted up and here are my pics for this year:


Okay, so I'm pretty sure all three of those ghosts are different. However, they look cool and I want to know exactly how that was done. Anyone?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, those are flying crank ghosts. go into search and i'm sure there are tuitorials on how to do them.


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*I used to think...Not now??*

Wow, I used to think I went way over board...not any more. People are way ahead of me. Fabulous work, getting good ideas for lighting etc. All these pics will keep me busy trying to keep up for next year. Wish I lived close to some of these so I could see in person. Any of you live on the Mississippi side of MO? Maybe I'll have time to drive by.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's what i did this morning:

(the spider egg sack is homemade)


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Okay, have my yard together enough to put up some pictures.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

tinafromidaho Great job! I love your Ichabod crane tombstone and all the skellies!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW! tinafromidaho decorations are soo cool. That's a pity that in my country aren't too many halloween's decors.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tina, you have a pretty house and a nice setup. loved it all.
halloween, your webbing looks great.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks hallorenescene .
Firstly my grandma believed that it was real wound xd.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

hallorescence - the ghosts they were talking about were not the ghost in the crypt, look closely at the sidewalk, there are the feet of ghosts there.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tinafromidaho-love the skelly display!!!!
Great pictures!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> wow, i'm loving everyones pics.
> i finally got some work done today. here's my woods so far


Nice!!!!!!!!Love all the different color trees!


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got the "Caged Beast" prop from Spirit! I love it! I'l post pics later


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know I have missed some comments on some pictures...it's hard to keep up.
Great pictures everyone!!!


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ditto - Tina*

Love the pile of pumpkins, nice use of blow up spider! Very, Very nice!

So many good ideas...so little time.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is one side of the front yard....I'm new-ish at this, so I'm hoping to improve next year!! I want to make the harvest stuff more "goth"ish or maybe just a little more creepy next year....


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

And here is the other side of the yard....the kids will come up the yard thru the archway, which is lit....we've had a windy weekend, so my Danger & Caution tape got sort of destroyed.....

Next year, under the upper windows where the A/C is, I want to put a whole spider display....


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

It's cool .
You all must have a lot of fun in celebrating Halloween.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I love this thread. It's so nice to see everyone having so much fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I take a day off from the forum and have a lot to catch up! Tinafromidaho, fantastic. I love the gigantic spider. I have never seen one that big.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, I take a day off from the forum and have a lot to catch up! Tinafromidaho, fantastic. I love the gigantic spider. I have never seen one that big.


My sixteen year old son (God love him) was at a yard sale with his stepmom one weekend and got it for me. The guy doing the sale gave it to him free just to get rid of it.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

tinafromidaho said:


> My sixteen year old son (God love him) was at a yard sale with his stepmom one weekend and got it for me. The guy doing the sale gave it to him free just to get rid of it.


That is great!! And free to boot!


----------



## simfan012000 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow...these haunts are great! I'm almost done with mine as well. This was the first year I really tried hard by actually making half of my stuff instead of buying overly priced props. I plan on taking some pics and posting them soon. Great job everyone!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here we are with the lights on....not completely dark, but you get the idea....


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

here is my house for 2010, i made a stirring witch with the directions from Scarefx and then do spiders all over the house...lets hope i do the pictures right so you can see them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, more amazing pictures. love them all.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hauntfordad - LOVE all the spiders! Inspiration for me for next year....


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Mine is just a stationary ghost. It has a hollow white plastic manikin torso, and a Styrofoam wig head. They are draped with several layers of white cheese cloth, and sprayed with invisible blue black light paint.


----------



## babyygurl_77 (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...cebook.com/photo.php?pid=7506224&id=615200790 I still have alot more to do! I do a little haunt for the kids. I don't start on that until the week of Halloween!!!!!


----------



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

sorry for the sideways picture it really isnt like that just an issue with photobucket >:\








in addition to the big spiders i have little ones hanging down from the ceiling
















my window monster is just a mask & shirt on an oscillating fan so it appears the monster is looking side to side























my camera doesnt like the dark >:[


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a small movie clip of my cemetery BY DAY. It is not done yet and it's my FIRST attempt at a video. It looks MUCH better at night. If this works, I'll do another. Let me know what you think so far??


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

wow, rmwitch, that looks great. you've got a huge yard with lots of stuff, plotted out nicely.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Nice !!!!!!!!*

Very nice pics everybody !!!!!!! Ours below......


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Soo amazing !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rmwitch, that is fabulous. i loike how the first prop flutters in the wind
bozz, looks good as usual. your shack is always rad


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

*2010 Display*

Just wanted to share a few photos of Pirates/Mermaids Cove. We Arrrr... ready for Halloween


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Love your pictures! Gives me a few more ideas, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I love ThePirateHouse pictures too .
Have a great Halloween!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are links to my photos. I thought I was putting them in the correct order, but they are backwards and start with the backyard cemetery, then the screened porch, then room by room and finally the front yard crashed witch display.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=291435&id=736495990&l=ba9f1d491e


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Here in NY it was warm (60) and sunny on Sunday. I just wanted to "tease" with a prop and then one became two and two became three..... Pretty much put all of them out. The only one I didn't do was a ghost in the window. Since they were out already, I also did a night test. Glad I did, I learned alot and now I have something to go by. Due to vandalism in my neighborhood I brought them all back in and they won;t go back out till the weekend of.
So what do you think?
Day test of "Zombieville", my graveyard









The Night test, not everything was lighted, will correct that.









The other side of my driveway, My "Broomglida's School of broomstick flying" redoing the sign in foam should be done by this weekend.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ThePirateHouse said:


> Just wanted to share a few photos of Pirates/Mermaids Cove. We Arrrr... ready for Halloween


Love your pictures!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Here in NY it was warm (60) and sunny on Sunday. I just wanted to "tease" with a prop and then one became two and two became three..... Pretty much put all of them out. The only one I didn't do was a ghost in the window. Since they were out already, I also did a night test. Glad I did, I learned alot and now I have something to go by. Due to vandalism in my neighborhood I brought them all back in and they won;t go back out till the weekend of.
> So what do you think?
> Day test of "Zombieville", my graveyard
> 
> ...


You know i am a fan!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Here are links to my photos. I thought I was putting them in the correct order, but they are backwards and start with the backyard cemetery, then the screened porch, then room by room and finally the front yard crashed witch display.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=291435&id=736495990&l=ba9f1d491e


Great job you have alot of nice props!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are a few from our State Park Haunt a few weeks back.

View attachment 13961



View attachment 13962



View attachment 13963


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BeaconSamuri, your crashed witches were inspiration for my front yard. I have had a lot of comments on mine!

Buzzard, thanks for the spider bathroom idea. I think DH did a great job with ours.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

tinafromidaho said:


> Okay, have my yard together enough to put up some pictures.


I LOVE your posed walmart? skeletons (the 3ft) ones! How did you get them to pose???


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Posted more pics on our Facebook page : 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Taffy...s&ref=ts#!/album.php?aid=134936&id=1129456954

Can everyone see these ? Still working on the FB thing.


----------



## babyygurl_77 (Oct 10, 2010)

[IMG][IMG]
[IMG]http://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab274/tracylewis77/65900_489248305790_615200790_7506220_2277506_n.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## babyygurl_77 (Oct 10, 2010)

[/IMG] I still have more to come! Everyone's yard looks wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

HauntedDiva said:


> I LOVE your posed walmart? skeletons (the 3ft) ones! How did you get them to pose???


I love your set up! I think you and I would get along just fine


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is the finishing touch I got Jack in the yard tonight. Now I can just sit back and enjoy the display


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's the beginnings of the cemetery. I had to re-texture and paint the columns and mausoleum. You can see the mausoleums finish in the video. I'm trying creepy cloth as a Spanish moss substitute.

http://www.youtube.com/user/zlalomz#p/u/6/0fgExtXTUfY


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Sudden said:


> Itsjustme said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, everyones decs are so wonderful. someday i'm going to have my decs out early and then i'm going to road trip and spend a couple of days riding around seeing others. that would be so awesome


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Spider Rider said:


> Here's the beginnings of the cemetery. I had to re-texture and paint the columns and mausoleum. You can see the mausoleums finish in the video. I'm trying creepy cloth as a Spanish moss substitute.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/zlalomz#p/u/6/0fgExtXTUfY


Awesome and all powerful spider!!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*@Spider Rider: That spider sure looks cool!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spider, that looks great. in the dark it's scarier.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Love the glow of the green lighting having it hanging in a tree instead of on the ground. Looks awesome!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Everything looks great, I'll have my pic's up soon


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

View attachment 14079


More pics in my profile. 

Great work from everyone!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr Nightmare--I am SO envious of your weeping angel!! that's a great cemetery.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nightmare love the pics your haunt and lighting are amazing!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

[looks GREAT, everybody!!! 

mine so far: (sorry for the sorry pics) 
QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Do you really board up your windows? I love it!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice, Mr.Nightmare! Reminds me of the creepiest Dr. Who episodes.


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

Itsjustme said:


> Here's the start of ours. We have an itsy bitsy front yard so we don't get to do much. We are still trying to get the lighting down and we need to hang the boards on the windows. I had a hard time getting a good night pic. We welcome any suggestions or constructive criticism. (BTW...that's my oldest daughter in one of the pics. She wanted to be part of the decor so she decided to lay there and play dead. I love that kid!)


That's so funny, my kid does the same thing!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tumblin, looks great


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Looking good Tumblindice. The TOTs have good reason to fear what's behind the stalks.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spider Rider said:


> Looking good Tumblindice. The TOTs have good reason to fear what's behind the stalks.


Thanks Spider Rider, but there is so much more to do and between weather and flu, I am in a real panic. Once it is all up it looks great, but can't compare to yours!!!! It rocks!!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I wasn't sure if anyone besides Facebook users could view the images at the link I posted before so I'm putting a few up at a time here. Hope you like Klowns ! ;D


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

So cool pictures


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Your witch turned out great hauntfordad! 

Well done!



hauntfordad said:


> here is my house for 2010, i made a stirring witch with the directions from Scarefx and then do spiders all over the house...lets hope i do the pictures right so you can see them


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

hauntfordad said:


>


What a great use of a small space!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Everyone's pictures look AWESOME!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Zombie Sean said:


> Okay, so I'm pretty sure all three of those ghosts are different. However, they look cool and I want to know exactly how that was done. Anyone?


Those "Ghostly Images" are caused by a long exposure time on the camera and someone or multiple someones moving into and out of the view during the exposure time.. so they show as ghostly images


----------



## simfan012000 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is my pics of my haunt for this year which is my first time at trying to make stuff and put effort into decorating. These pics were taken BEFORE the wind destroyed it. I live at the shore so the wind is crazy this time of year. I'm still satisfied that I got to capture it. The skull/tree was my focal point. It took roughly a month to make. I got the idea from surfing the net. I tried to anchor it but it still became victim to the wind and is now headless.  The scarecrow mask I made as well out of an old sweatshirt and string. The stuff coming out of him was supposed to be cheap barbed wire I made from foil. I threw up some cheesecloth here and there, added lights and trees, some caution tape, my custom pvc fence, adequate lighting, and viola!


----------



## simfan012000 (Aug 20, 2010)

The rest of the pics........


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

The skeleton tree is pretty cool..very bizarre looking.. ;D


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

simfan--sorry to hear the wind ate your props. Very little sucks more than to hear the terrible *SNAP* as a gust of wind breaks something you've slaved over for weeks. I hope you can repair the skull tree or maybe reuse the damaged parts to make a new one for next year. 

I like the scarecrow, but then I'm partial to using barbed wire on scarecrows. One suggestion that might help bring out some contrast and it more obvious what the foil is supposed to be might be to wash the foil with thinned out black paint. Here's a photo of my scarecrow with barbed wire accessories. The wire is that cheap stuff made from nylon twine and paint that you can get at Michaels, Spirit, sometimes even Walgreens or Walmart.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

what a great idea! thanks for sharing.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a few pics from outside! The moon was absolutely perfect! I wish I had a better camera!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Night shots in the Bog with rotating light effects*

Night shots in the Bog with rotating light effects...............


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sim, i love your mud monster, nice decorations there. 
ondeko, your scarecrow rocks
marigold, your coffin skeleton looks authentic
bozz, your new pumpkin scarecrow is cool. and your lighting is wonderful. your set up makes me think of the movie with mel gibson in i believe signs.
rupertoo, those are some very good scarecrows, those teeth make them scarey evil. i would run from them if they were behind me on a dark night. and i love your name, rupertoo. where did you get it?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> sim, i love your mud monster, nice decorations there.
> ondeko, your scarecrow rocks
> marigold, your coffin skeleton looks authentic
> bozz, your new pumpkin scarecrow is cool. and your lighting is wonderful. your set up makes me think of the movie with mel gibson in i believe signs.
> rupertoo, those are some very good scarecrows, those teeth make them scarey evil. i would run from them if they were behind me on a dark night. and i love your name, rupertoo. where did you get it?


 Thanks..............loved that movie signs.........maybe i should do that theme........lol.................yeah the lights look amazing with the foggers running but the pics come out too blurry with fog.......LOVE the Sam prop in the pics above............he rules !!!! Just got the movie " Trick-R-Treat" to watch again............my fav.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

bozz, i do love your "crop circle" lighting, may i ask how you did that?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

creepingdth said:


> bozz, i do love your "crop circle" lighting, may i ask how you did that?


Thanks........I did it with 2 of those rotating light projectors i got on clearance from Target last year......see here>>>>http://www.gemmy.com/halloween/lighting/item/lighting/color-beam-light-show-24395


----------



## BaronGraves (Sep 30, 2010)

I love that Sam prop, very cool. The first one I have seen.


----------



## dirtTroll (Sep 15, 2009)

Here is my haunt for 2010.. the haunted mansion returns for its 3rd year of haunting...









































This is my care taker who was in progress and standing in to show the drop panel front door. (dont mind the bubble wrap)


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Such a cool use of your porch, I love it. And OH NO the scary bubble wrap 1313 monster.  Is that a working door that has removable weathering paint? It looks good. Oh I see, its an insert onto a glass door?


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a few things up early~


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

dirtTroll said:


> Here is my haunt for 2010.. the haunted mansion returns for its 3rd year of haunting...



No pic of the Jeep this year?


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

dirtTroll said:


> Here is my haunt for 2010.. the haunted mansion returns for its 3rd year of haunting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtTroll (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh, the Jeep is there... just outside of the pic!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

zombiehorror said:


> Just a few things up early~


Decorations are great but the little girl is adorable.


----------



## simfan012000 (Aug 20, 2010)

ondeko said:


> simfan--sorry to hear the wind ate your props. Very little sucks more than to hear the terrible *SNAP* as a gust of wind breaks something you've slaved over for weeks. I hope you can repair the skull tree or maybe reuse the damaged parts to make a new one for next year.
> 
> I like the scarecrow, but then I'm partial to using barbed wire on scarecrows. One suggestion that might help bring out some contrast and it more obvious what the foil is supposed to be might be to wash the foil with thinned out black paint. Here's a photo of my scarecrow with barbed wire accessories. The wire is that cheap stuff made from nylon twine and paint that you can get at Michaels, Spirit, sometimes even Walgreens or Walmart.






Thanks. Yea it took a friggin month to make and today it was all over. It fell and not only totaled the tree but also hit some stuff on it's way down and broke them too. Go figure. I love the wire you made I'm gonna try that instead for next year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dirttroll and zombie, nice haunts. zombie, is that a drop door monster. if so, how does it work?


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

> Here is my haunt for 2010.. the haunted mansion returns for its 3rd year of haunting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! What a way to dress up your archway. My home is stucco/brick front and sometimes it's hard to make new homes spooky. You did good!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Great job peeps...I will post some pictures shortly...hopefully today if not on Saturday...


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Spooky and cool)


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! You guys have some amazing stuff!


Here is what I have so far. The cobwebs are a mess thanks to the crazy weather we had over the last couple of days....


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Love the pics! Everyone has done an awesome job.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady, i love your facade. that is very well created. 
hoojsa, you have some nice props there. my favorite is the crashed witch. i'm a big fan of them


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I wish I could put up piccy's of my haunt, but I'm just too worried about thieves/vandals. I live on a *VERY* busy street in town, and I mean really, really busy. I guess I just don't wanna _tempt_ fate. My bosses are *very* cool and gave me Thursday-Sunday off to get everything ready. I'm dreading it in a way, because that's going to be a _terrible_ amount of work to in a very short amount of time. , but in my own way, I think it's better safe than sorry. 

But in support I'd like to say everyone's stuff looks *fantastic* !, and I can't wait to post my own piccy's soon !

Good luck, and great Haunting !!!  This forum, and it's members, *RULE* !!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*The moon is out full and bright tonight - seemed like a good time to take a few pics. Our haunt is about 75A% set up. Aliens have landed. They just want To Serve Man or so they told us. Next weekend, the fun should be out of this world! BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*One more pic to share (more in my profile album...just uploaded...) ... What a fantastic night it is out there right now... Cool - clear - perfect full moon!! I WISH it would be like this NEXT weekend!! *


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

awesome spaceship


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

creepingdth said:


> awesome spaceship


Thanks c...dth! 

Here's a close up in daylight of the lookout "guy" or maybe a "gal" -- who knows with aliens anyway! LOL. I hope to take and post a few pics of the inside "driver" this weekend.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I just finished this mausoleum inside my haunt. My daughter will be dressed as a dead girl and be crouched in the right corner.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Amazing decorations!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

creepyhomemaker--I am in awe. that mausoleum is perfect.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking great everybody just awesome!


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Love your mausoleum, creepyhomemaker!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Here's my daughter in the mausoleum. She didn't want to wear alot of makeup so we went with the girl from The Ring.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Ingenious, spooky )


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

@ joossa... 

I see you went to Dollar Tree. I have that backdrop of the stone wall & pumpkins too. And the Frankenstein which my hubby and I named "Tom" because it kind of looks like Tom Bergeron if he were to dress as Frankenstein.


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oKX7ANmAmk


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

here's a couple pics of the outside display (sorry if there a little blurry)



















yep that is only 3/4 of the display completed we still need to build the graveyard, the Scream and Mike Myers manequins and more special effects. which we will do on halloween


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

fright, very nice
crow, love the video


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a lot accomplished today.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a few pics. Still to need to hang the FCG, candles, pumpkins. etc.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I finally got a chance to look through this whole thread, what alot of talented people on here, got some new ideas! I enjoyed looking at every ones, will post pics of my campground ones soon, and I have started on my small front yard. I am so envious of all of you who have the whole yard haunts, can't get hubby to let me do that here, but I do make it bigger every yeat, add to it here and there, am slowly working on it!
again, great work every one!!


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

We finally got our bayou up today!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tumble, looks like you got some good stuff there. a couple of pics i wouldn't mind seeing better. and i love your laughing skele
killed, you got some nice props too. that reaper and stone are my faves
it'sjust, that is real different. i don't know how you did it, but i like it
bethene, i always look forward to yours


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

itsjustme--that is just too cool. I don't know where you're located but the look of you haunt makes me think of New Orleans.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a short (nighttime) video of our set-up. It's about 8 minutes long. I'm sorry that the video quality is not there. There are a lot of details that don't show up. I can't find ANYONE that has a video camera and my digital camera video function takes poor nighttime images. Also, when I uploaded it to youtube, I lost even more details (the video got even darker)! It is much better in person.

Take a look and tell me what you think so far?? I'm not done yet!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

itsjustme so amazing.... 
rmwitch-WOW, cooooooooooool, just amazing idea!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Awesome pics again everybody !!!!*

Wow love the bayou...........very nice !!! We had our trail party last night with a few hundred locals sampling our Bog..........big hits were.........my surpirse guest and new actor recruit was this guy in his authenic from the movie........." My Bloody Valentine ".....($400 suit,oxgen mask all real and true to the movie)...........he was a hit and never broke character........his picture was taken with the girl scouts out front...........I think he could have signed autographs..........lol. Oh me on the Monster mower back in a dark spot on the trail worked great as i hit my siren turned on the lights and started the engine...........great night. Oh and the BF's worked perfect as well. See pics.......>>>> These is half of my cast members........but my best ones hiding in the best spots.


----------



## crazycat57 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is a short video of our haunt. http://www.blip.tv/file/3407036


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rmwitch, that is fabulous, i felt like i was on the boardwalk at a theme park. all the dazzling lights. nice job
bozz, nice shots of your actors there. i see you have a bubble machine, how did you like that?
crazy, talk about wow me. ythat is a sweet seyup. did you buy the horse and hearse? or make it? amazing either way


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> bozz, nice shots of your actors there. i see you have a bubble machine, how did you like that?


Had 2 of my 4 BF"s running and there were a huge hit last night.......hung them up about 7' high on our trail. More pics below......>>>


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bozz, i like the look of that. my daughter took the kids tot last year to a house that had one and said it was a big hit. after halloween last year i got one because it was so cheap. i'm doing a western theme this year, if we have time i want to rig it up outside and have a skelly in a wash basin with his boots and clothes laying on the ground below taking a bath with bubbles blowing out. like you see the cowboys taking a bath in the old western show days.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

itsjustme -- your bayou is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G... I'm SO jealous!

rmwitch - WOW, your display is fantastic. Love that coffin shelf, too! The sound effects really add a lot! Makes me want to get off my lazy rear and go finish my yard! 

Crazycat - Your coach is jaw-droppingly awesome! The motion is perfect and the detail is really something.

Bozz, looks great! I have a bubble fogger and I love the effect, but have always wished the bubbles got more height. When I saw your pics, I had a total "DUH moment" - DUH, just put it up higher and let gravity do the rest! Why didn't I think of that?  Thanks! Looks great.


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins (Aug 12, 2009)

wow i luv it !!!!!!!! great job


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks again guys..........That sounds cool HR.........take some pics of that......love western scenes............Yeah the BF kinda hit me as a last minute addition.........had them on the ground last week and i was like.........jeeze bubbles on the ground not very impressive........uuumm......then a light bulb went off.........duh.........get the machine over your head.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*Here is my clown standing at last. No I then really can start to decorate! Woohoo!










P.S. Great work everyone! I will post some pics too, when I have everything ready.*


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*Lighted Spider Web*

Like the skeleton with barbed wire. Did something like that one year with the skeleton tangled in a barbed wire fence behind my ghoul.

In the picture above with the "circled" lights, is that a photo thing..if not, how did you create that?

Here is my lighted spider web with spider I created. Originally custom made this for a specific spot but improvised this year as the Old School where this was is being sold. As a side: if you are interested in purchasing a 45,000 sq ft brick school house perfect for a haunt we have it at a give away price on Ebay...look for Louisiana, MO real estate section


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Haunted Mine Theme - so far, so good*

Haunted mine setup. So far, so good. The reason why I say this is it was a race against time (and weather) to get the outside and inside setup before the storm hit!! This morning I was awoken to the sound of 20+MPH winds fearing they might blow over our mine entrance onto our neighbor's truck! Well the tombstones that were the cheap, foam filler kind blew around but no damage. Unfortunately the winds and rain are going to be BAD today and tonight! Wind gusts to 60-80 MPH! Come on! Sat (30th) and prob Sun (31st) is supposed to be windy and rainy so we'll see how many people we get... Well, I got most of the lighting done and got some pretty cool pics. Here they are:


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

killerhaunts said:


> Haunted mine setup. So far, so good. The reason why I say this is it was a race against time (and weather) to get the outside and inside setup before the storm hit!! This morning I was awoken to the sound of 20+MPH winds fearing they might blow over our mine entrance onto our neighbor's truck! Well the tombstones that were the cheap, foam filler kind blew around but no damage. Unfortunately the winds and rain are going to be BAD today and tonight! Wind gusts to 60-80 MPH! Come on! Sat (30th) and prob Sun (31st) is supposed to be windy and rainy so we'll see how many people we get... Well, I got most of the lighting done and got some pretty cool pics. Here they are:


Great Job!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Itsjustme said:


> We finally got our bayou up today!!


That is soooo cool!!!!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's the last two:
















Sorry some fo the picture are not fully clear. It was windy and you how it is when you have a 14 second exposure and moving things...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Here's my daughter in the mausoleum. She didn't want to wear alot of makeup so we went with the girl from The Ring.


Looks good!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Itsjustme said:


> We finally got our bayou up today!!


Looks awesome! 

What did you do to the mason jars? I love that effect....


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Everyones Haunts looks awesome!! I love the mine, the girl from the ring and the Bayou!! Wow what talent we have here *


----------



## petrified1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! That's about all I can say. I can't wait until we're out of this apartment in another year-and-a-half and can build a haunt of our own. You all are amazing.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

OMG!!! Such amazing work you guys do! I'm in awe....


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

A long day but more done, have tomorrow and Friday off as well. Heres a few daylight shots.


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

Those are some good pics Tumblindice, here are some more pics of mine during the day to see non lit decor more stuff will be out on halloween


----------



## smoker360 (Sep 22, 2008)

Unbelievable work guys!!!


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Halloween 2010 Inside Photos*

Here are a few inside pics for this years haunt, outside shots of the cemetery soon to come... 














































Check out my Halloween 2010 Album for more photos. I will update them as soon as other areas are finished!

_*It's starting to look a lot like Halloween, everywhere you go...*_


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Wow!*



smoker360 said:


> Unbelievable work guys!!!


That is one awesome Zombie dude!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

You can fit a zombie ANYWHERE ! lol


----------



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

some updated pics!:

Props go in tomorrow....

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn289/atlatz/Halloween 2011/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

Mistake! See below


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

Everything has been up since Oct 1st....





























The first round on carving, note the fire in background with pizza boxes stacked against the wall...classy.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought I'd give this post a BUMP for those who want to post their pics


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Found it  Thanks!


















A last minute addition this year was the spider web. Spider victim was built using a tomato cage frame, newspaper, foam skeleton, cheese cloth and fake web.









New columns. Lanterns are missing from this photo.









The only new tombstone I made this year.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, I spent a while going through the whole thread, and I must say I am impressed! Everyone's haunts look amazing! I wish I could get in the car and visit all of you in person. I haven't taken pictures of mine yet, but when I do I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gotta say, everyones props are looking so good.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow such talent everyone has, I love seeing the displays posted here, I unfortunately will not be putting much out this year with everything coming up and entering a new house in 2 weeks. But next year with all my props I can't wait to display them. My hubby thinks I am nuts, I have over exceeded my storage in this house but I just can't help it, I love Halloween!!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Well guys, Our display crashed! As many of you have experienced as well, we've had some TERRIBLE winds lately! And yet again, 53MPH winds last night and early this morning! Well, our crap CRASHED! Our front wall, side panels and ALL TINNED walls fell over! Well my brother and I have torn it all down. And we decided to call it quits.....















ON THE OUTSIDE! We decided to move our "hallway" into the garage! Well, that "Hallway" turned out to be a FULL HAUNT! We're having at least 6 "Rooms" or "Displays" or "Scares" for our party! Anywho! I promise I'll get pics of all my props we built this year this weekend! It'll be late, but I'll post our haunt, small Cemetary and party areas when we get done Friday! 

Everyone's Haunts and displays are looking AWESOME! I especially love the zombie with the arm! I may be inspired to build yet another zombie. 

Keep it up and Good Luck with the upcoming days. 

~{Autopsy}~


----------



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are 200 photos of most of the decor on our street. Here in Louisville, KY we are known as "The Halloween Street". If you're in the area, it's worth the stop.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...2&l=b245e2a0c2

Here is my house...


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Autopsy said:


> Well guys, Our display crashed! As many of you have experienced as well, we've had some TERRIBLE winds lately! And yet again, 53MPH winds last night and early this morning! Well, our crap CRASHED! Our front wall, side panels and ALL TINNED walls fell over! Well my brother and I have torn it all down. And we decided to call it quits.....



 I'm so sorry. Yeh i dont do a ton outside, mostly inside and the outside stuff i dont put out until the day of for these reasons. Of course people that do tons (and i think you rock) dont have that option to put it all up the day of

I felt sad when i drove to work today and saw TONS of people's halloween stuff blown all over the roads and such. Darn this high wind


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

kacole2 said:


> Here are 200 photos of most of the decor on our street. Here in Louisville, KY we are known as "The Halloween Street". If you're in the area, it's worth the stop.


I so want to live where you do! Maybe everybody on the forum should move to one neighborhood someplace.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

autopsy, that is really sad. glad you were able to come up with an alternate plan. have a great time.
kacole, nice job. your props are amazing, and i love your whole street does it. awesome


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Itsjustme said:


> We finally got our bayou up today!!


That is astonishing - it's like a movie set! I love the lighting and the mason jars and everything reflecting in the water - way to create an atmosphere!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Talkingcatblues: Wow! That's cool & very unique. So what did you use for the water effect?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Jackielantern said:


> Talkingcatblues: Wow! That's cool & very unique. So what did you use for the water effect?


I think I better stop quoting pictures in my replies! That's not my house - although I want an invite  - it's Itsjustme's house.

It's too bad all these great houses aren't on the same block, like kacole2's - then we could do a Halloween house tour like people do for Christmas.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

kacole2 said:


> and so it begins. I'm about 75% done with setting up. 3 more props to go and some odds and ends. I'll try to get some night pics up as well. these are just from my wife's iphone


LOVE it! But I just KNOW my neighbors would be calling the cops again about the gallows!!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

bozz said:


> Had 2 of my 4 BF"s running and there were a huge hit last night.......hung them up about 7' high on our trail. More pics below......>>>


Thanks for the pics. I was wondering if these BFs were worth the investment... Might be really cool if I could put three or four up on the roof!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

**

Here are some updated pics of my yard





















. It's more of a modest, kid-friendly display this year but I thought I would share since I know how you guys love pics. Sorry they're a little blurry. It isn't easy to take night pictures I've found out.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

obsessed--those ground breakers are too cute. I can't let my wife see them or my whole cemetery will be transformed. It's a nice display and there is nothing wrong with kid-friendly [it's just not MY thing]. Start them loving Halloween early and they'll always be fond of it.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I finally finished my props and these will go out on Halloween mourning....I posted more props in my album.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pictures guys...


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Itsjustme said:


> We finally got our bayou up today!!


Itsjustme: PLEASE explain how the bayou water was created! That is one of the coolest home haunt effects I've seen and needs to go into my notebook.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree! I love the water effect. Very creative. I love the mason jars as well. Great job!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

ondeko said:


> obsessed--those ground breakers are too cute. I can't let my wife see them or my whole cemetery will be transformed. It's a nice display and there is nothing wrong with kid-friendly [it's just not MY thing]. Start them loving Halloween early and they'll always be fond of it.


This is my first year doing a real display so I'm starting small. Don't have kids of my own yet so I just do it for the tiny neighborhood kids around here.lol. I've seen some great ideas on here and would love to make some of these creative props I've been seeing in the future though.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blackfog, you finished him, he's great, fantastic, awesome. i really like the lady in mourning too.
obsessed, i like kid friendly alot. my blow molds are proof of that. so i think your haunt is wonderful.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah! you guys work those Dollar Tree tombstones!!!! =)


My Dollar Tree 12in skeletons are coming in handy in and around the spider section of my yard haunt:


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

How cool. I wish my dollar tree had skeletons like that. Now-a-days its being taken over by all the christmas decor....boo....


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 13, 2003)

My free hand Zombie Sign.



















Joe4x4


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

My new pumpkin crow.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tumblin, that looks great. very creepy
joe, nice set up. your spider web looks menacing.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

hallorenescene thanks for the nice comments on my props!

Joe nice freehand work on the signs!

Itsjustme just saw your bayou and I remember when you were trying to figure it all out.....turned out so awesome!!!!!

Tumblindice nice crow!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

kcharles12 said:


> I am doing the asylum theme this year. I built this door to replace a hallway door in my house. I was able to change the resolution on the video so now it takes up the entire monitor I will also have other "inmate" videos playing in the front windows.
> 
> 
> Click on picture to play video


That is one of the coolest effects I have ever seen. How did you time the video with the ax marks in the door? Very impressive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Joe4x4 said:


> My free hand Zombie Sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I really like the Zombie sign and the skulls lining the fence.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a great Thread and the work here is quite impressive!

More pics of mine:

View attachment 14595


View attachment 14596


View attachment 14597


View attachment 14598


View attachment 14599










View attachment 14601


View attachment 14602


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

LonnieC said:


> and some more.............


THAT is amazing to have been completed with just an apartment! Best use of space I have ever seen I think! Well done...
ps I hate clowns lol but yours are very evil and your effects are wonderful.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mrmidnight, yours is awesome. for some reason it makes me think towards the blair witch project. love the guy crawling out of the ground


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

joe4x4-Is that a campsite where you did your haunt or is that by your house? Looks great btw. Love the zombie sign.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

MrNightmare--i almost snorted coffee out my nose when I saw the "H. Delbruck" tombstone. I tried to look more closely [after i cleaned coffee off my keyboard] to see if it read "scientist and saint" as well. Awesome reference!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Some more pics. I just fixed the witches and hope to get some shots today.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

ondeko said:


> MrNightmare--i almost snorted coffee out my nose when I saw the "H. Delbruck" tombstone. I tried to look more closely [after i cleaned coffee off my keyboard] to see if it read "scientist and saint" as well. Awesome reference!


Of all those that have seen it, you are the 1st to notice that!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Spider Rider ingenious, cool decorations and such a amazing big spider!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Spider Rider, your work is very impressive! I am especially impressed with the detail to the tombstones with the moss! I like the caretakers as well!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Spider Rider said:


> Some more pics. I just fixed the witches and hope to get some shots today.


AMAZING !!!!!!!!! Very nice work !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it !!!!!!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

MrNightmare said:


> Of all those that have seen it, you are the 1st to notice that!


I wanted to use the theme music from Young Frankenstein as the bridal march at my wedding but the bride stopped that idea dead in its tracks. I have been wanting to make a HD tombstone but I have been trying to fill in a couple of horror authors missing from my graveyard first.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great job everybody!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Spider Rider I just think your cementary and detail is amazing. Love that guy holding the lanturn.


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Add me to the list of people impressed by your work, Spider Rider! The setting makes everything look very authentic and very spooky, great work! Excellent photography too.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

peoples pictures are very impressive 

good work everyone


----------



## paulieshome (May 1, 2009)

*This years set up*

Here is a couple of pics for this year. The picture of my driveway is what I will be putting up on Halloween night. Enjoy

Paul


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Paulieshome I love it!!! So cuuuute!
I really want to have this big pumpkin with cat on it looovelyyyyy !!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paulie. i've never been very big on the inflateables, but i've got to say that was pretty impressive. i guess you just changed my mind


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to agree. I'm not a huge fan of inflatables either but that pumpkin with the cat popping out is just too cute and fun. Thumbs up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paulie, i like those 2 characters floating off to the left there. wish you had a shot of them close up. they look so cool.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I had done my own thread but I might as well add my pictures here too. This is my third Halloween, I found this site last year and took a bunch of tips to make a ground popping toe pincher and some tomb stones:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

james, it looks great, and the lighting really adds


----------



## paulieshome (May 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> paulie, i like those 2 characters floating off to the left there. wish you had a shot of them close up. they look so cool.


Here they are.


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

*Our 2010 Yard and House*

Not much different from last year except the "chop shop" is now on the porch where the kiddies will have to enter if they want something good to eat!


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

James great job! Dawnyday soo cool and scarry blood .
I really like skelletons behind the table, ingenious!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dawneyday-that is my kinda of table.
Everything looks great!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dawnyday, i must say, i am a wimp, i would not enter your chop shop. [hope that makes your day.] the rest i loved. awesome day of the living dead dolls.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Few pics a friend took of my yard....

























And a TOT's perspective walking up to my front door......


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy crap those skeletons are big. You would have to be a brave little ToT to walk up to your front door.lol. Did you make those yourself?


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Holy crap those skeletons are big. You would have to be a brave little ToT to walk up to your front door.lol. Did you make those yourself?


 Yep and only took 5 sheets of plywood and an 100 hrs of my time cutting all the pieces out!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Man, you've got skills...How many splinters did you get?lol


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks estertota, halloween71 and hallorenescene. My 11 year old came up with the chop shop idea and she made the sheet and had to get it into my head about the walkway she was describing. It then dawned on my what she wanted. She did the blood too. She also helped with corpsing over the last couple of years. Yes, yes...I have raised her right! 

The Pod, you house is amazing! I love the skeletons!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

The Pod amazing big skelletons! WOW!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pod, you know i love your work. those skelly's are over the top. your whole haunt looks great. a tot view is a hoot. lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paulie, thanks for posting those. they are great looking. now a good shot of the tree thing too. couldn't notice it before. my fave inflatable is the pumpkin tree.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

kcharles12 that door is amazing ! 

californiagirl


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

This is the very beginning of my graveyard. No props in it yet, except for my bride and groom in blue if you can make them out. Some webbing on the fence. These are Eco low watt party bulbs, btw. Home depot/lowes. They throw a nice light, helped by the clamp light holders. I really like that they are low watt. That's gonna really help ease the load. I'll be using the battery led pin lights for support where needed, and that's exactly how I wanted to use them- to fill in rather than primary light. Much more to be done- tons more!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice job with the lighting even though you don't have the props out your display already looks cool. I love how you have different colours shadowing against the house. Can't wait to see the end results!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool lighting shockwave199!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shock, i think your colors of lighting is very pretty too. i see you also have a skelly [not lit up], and some hands coming up. looks good as is. you'll have to post pictures when complete. can't wait to see it


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Pod my man, two giant woodies! Dude, still your most amazing creation! Wish I was near you for a visit and possible theft!


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

Got a little more done, added the fence and tombstones and then put most of the pumpkins out to play with the lighting and took a few quick photos. 

Don't get to do the final set up until the 31, then I get to bring the pumpkins back out.



















Have a few more images in my profile/albums


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

schell, i like it. looks like a sweet and eerie setup


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

schellbell amazing  pumpkins looks soo cute


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome setup Schell!! Love the fence. Love it all.

Dan


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love seeing everyones pics here! such great haunts, I have a few of my campground, all on on another thread, but will post a few here, plus tonight will take some of the home cemetery, my things are not up to what alot of folks have, but. for what its worth, here are some from the parks, I had lighting(burned out spot lights) and electrical issues so night pics didn't look good, but here is a sample of them


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Great work everyone...I will have pictures tomorrow...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

schellbell said:


> Got a little more done, added the fence and tombstones and then put most of the pumpkins out to play with the lighting and took a few quick photos.
> 
> Don't get to do the final set up until the 31, then I get to bring the pumpkins back out.
> 
> ...


I love the pumpkins...did you carve those...


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

hurricanegame said:


> I love the pumpkins...did you carve those...


Yes, I have over 3 dozen of them. Most from Michaels with a few Funkins thrown in. Keep adding to the pile every year. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Outside Haunt 2010*

Here are a few pics of this years haunt!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

are you using led spot lights? I need to check into those


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spotlights*



bethene said:


> are you using led spot lights? I need to check into those


I am using colored flood lamps outside for large areas (in front of multiple tombstones, up against the bricks, etc.) and LED spotlamps to hightlight props and walkway paths. I also replace my outside light fixtures (porch, deck and so on) with colored CFL bulbs. So to answer your question, I use them all... each has there own pros and cons. Hope this helps... Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm doing two almost completely different haunts this year. I created "The Children's Hour", seen below, for a city-wide competition. More pictures than you can shake a broomstick at here


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a few pics from our home.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Here's a few peeks of our haunt in progress and of us testing out our fog machine. We finished around 9 pm tonight. And, I'll take updated pictures tomorrow, but here it is so far. *


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone has done an excellent job!

Hopefully next year I won't be in a condo, LOL.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

red hallows, i love the entrance? to your house, neat idea


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyone have amazing pics! Love it!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Finally all finished and lit up 100 percent last night....


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I love the hangy upside down guy!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

this is what i get when i do not get on the forum for a week. REALLY WONDERFUL JOB EVERYONE!!!


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

I posted these in the UK thread, but here they are for the international folks ...


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

nameless said:


> I posted these in the UK thread, but here they are for the international folks ...



I love the Creepshow Pumpkin


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Still haven't been able to afford to get my desktop cleansed of a virus that infected it months ago. I'm going to contact someone I've used before, but last time, it took weeks to see results. My digital camera bit t he dust about the same time, and haven't replaced it either. I took both day and night shots using 3 disposable cameras. assuming I can get the photos processed quickly, and I can get ahold of someone with both a scanner and internet access, I may have some pics up in a week or so.....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

regions beyond, you did a wonderful job. your props are superb
red hallow, nice, you have a very nice setup and cool props.
tag, very eerie and fabulous
nameless, that is spooky spooky
lil spooky, love the total package
esdoesit, your haunt turned out very very nice
bethene, as nice as usual. i saw some new pieces and loved what you did. this wasn't your usual spot was it?
blue frog, i just watched your slideshow, a w e s o m e job. you have some seriously wonderful props. the reaper riding the bike, the guy crawling out of the grave, the body on the coffin. i love your mannequin children. i have that body apron. i liked your useage of it. i would have never thought of using it as part of a body. makes me think of silence of the lambs.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Whew! All done. We went through 5 bags of candy and got everything off the lawn tonight!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tex, i agree, whew, all done. but it was fun. is that a bubble fogger?


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> tex, i agree, whew, all done. but it was fun. is that a bubble fogger?


It certainly is. Boy weather was a beatdown. Too much wind


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

*ZombieRaider's 2010 Halloween!*

The weather was great!....Had a decent turn out....It was fun this year for sure....I got great compliments on the walk through, first timers were amazed and even had one guy tell me he worked at a pro haunt and thought the detail in mine was better!....Can't get much more of a compliment than that!......Here's a slideshow-If you scroll over the pics the tool bar will come up which gives you access to speeding up the slideshow, full size screen, etc.......Enjoy....ZR

http://hauntindustrynetwork.ning.co...tor?screenName=21u2m1pzszd3c&mtime=1288587049


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

First year with a house, so many ideas and not enough time so this is what I cranked out. Next year more zombies... or perhaps a hatbox ghost 
Tomorrow I light the rest of the pumpkins (yes there are more).

Photobucket album: 

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/Mahler2nd/Halloween 2010/

Some highlights:
Jack O lantern tree:










Jack O' Lantern Row: I need to photograph each lit on an easier to reach surface









Cemetery with Fantastic Clip on LEDs from Jack's Toolshed:


















Spider Gag (last minute) with my track car:









Detail Pic:


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the spider gag ! Maybe I could do that with an old police car, some pink webbing ( cotton candy ) for outside the haunt next year ! heh heh


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Continued on next page....


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

And there you have it. Halloween 2010- my biggest display to date. Over 100 visitors, many photo ops, great scares in that costume, total fun and total exhaustion. Another one for the books. Woo Hoo!

Dan


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some pics of my little yard haunt and Trunk-er-treat 2010


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> And there you have it. Halloween 2010- my biggest display to date. Over 100 visitors, many photo ops, great scares in that costume, total fun and total exhaustion. Another one for the books. Woo Hoo!
> 
> Dan


Great job the lighting and prop set up looks perfect!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Baldzillabill said:


> Here are some pics of my little yard haunt and Trunk-er-treat 2010


Looks great!!!
Love the apes and the babies!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

This was the first year with a house, so we had fun. Didn't get to do nearly as much as I'd have liked, but the neighbors all complimented the place. 

We made a video "trailer": YouTube - Halloween 2010

And pictures here: http://picasaweb.google.com/tunthat...vLhWw&pli=1&gsessionid=mQklTiZlUWcaOe1IFWPlUQ


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, nice slideshow. i enjoyed it
little, that is one heck of a nice car, and the webs are becoming to it
shock, the first picture looks so innocent, and then, wow, i love it
balder, your haunt looks fine, i love that big fat juicy spider. and the family picture was so sweet. must be a tarzen deal, the babies looked nothing like the parents. lol.
krnl, that video was too cute and you have some nice props. i loved how you shook your head and walked. so is your name from the game of clue? i love that game


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

A few pics of Raven's Claw Cemetery from Halloween Night....


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Truly amazing work guys! Beautiful! 



Here are pictures of my completed work on the morning of the 31st...

House from the front:










Garage with the Boo Brothers:










Cemetery:





































Walkway leading to front door:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Spider section:










Leatherface section right by the door. I loved the bloody tool garland:


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

Johnny appleseed - How did you get your tombstone lettering so intricate?? The "atkinson" stone is amazing. Is it an exacto knife? 

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

jamesravenwood said:


> Johnny appleseed - How did you get your tombstone lettering so intricate?? The "atkinson" stone is amazing. Is it an exacto knife?
> 
> Thanks!


All dremel work James, I have around 50 different bits and cutters as well as a lot of patience and a steady hand! lol Thanks, the Atkinson stone is one of the families that have been attending our Halloween Parties forever and great friends, plus thier young son is my "Scare Master" and in charge of the remote trigger for the coffin popper! My eventual replacement in training!


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, they look great! Thanks for the quick reply.... 

JR


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

I have put some pics up in my Album.
This is our first haunted garage, and second year decorating so go easy on me 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/spicybad-albums-halloween-2010.html

the TOTs didn't stop coming so I didn't have time to get any night photos or video, but I'm sure someone did so will post later.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are some of my pics from Halloween the rest are in my album. It was a huge success and everyone had a great time.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are my 2010 pictures from halloween night!

http://picasaweb.google.com/1013379...en2010FinalCut?authkey=Gv1sRgCO_purjds-Gh4AE#


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

johnny, you have some nice stones with some cool sayings, and i love your scarecrow
joosa, gives me the shivers
spicey, wow, for a first it sure had a lot. loved it
blackfog, the guy on the roof looked really ready to pounce. and the hand was cool. but best of all was the guy hiding in the bushes. nice haunt
nochy, nice job. you even had the lighting down perfect


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

I haven't been around the Forum much these past months due to a major illness, but just came back yesterday to look @ everyone's AMAZING Halloween 2010 pics & vids. My family basically threw our yard haunt together @ the "11th Hour" (I was still in hospital, couldn't even participate a little :-( Below are a couple flipvids shot by one of our friends to give you the general idea. BTW, we did our biggest haul for L.A. Regional Food Bank evah- 580+ lbs. of canned goods, etc!!!

YouTube - Maureen's Halloween 2010 #1 of 2 videos, daylight video

YouTube - Maureen's Halloween 2010 #2 of 2 videos, night video


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

here's some of mind we had a blast!!!!!!!!!!! people running into walls screamming big fun.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

just awsome everyone did a great job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

everything looks great guys! Here are a few from my Psycho Scene!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is my psycho scene


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

Here's one of the pics for Halloween 2010. The rest are viewable at My Photobucket 2010 Halloween Album








​


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Here's my tiny yard haunt. Really bad pics. Like some other people, I ran out of time to take good pictures, too busy w/ set up and then the tot's.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/crunch-albums-halloween-2010.html


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are a few pics of our yard this year, us as zombies, and the dogs with a pumpkin cuz it's so frickin cute lol . We were wandering around the yard and would say "candy" "want your candy" as kids came near.


----------



## valcourso (Sep 7, 2010)

*Halloween in Mirabel, Qc*

Hi everyone! It's the 2nd year that I do an Halloween PaRtY. It wasn't as "exciting" as last year because among our friends there were 3 babies under 1 year old... crying babies I should say! I decorated my house about 5 days before the party. I did not take a lot of pictures because it had to be dark inside and the pics were too dark too. I think I did great, specialy for my tree inspired by "The Dead End's Wailing tree". It should be getting bigger and bigger every year because I love Halloween, as everyone here 


View attachment 14954


View attachment 14955


View attachment 14956


View attachment 14957


View attachment 14958


View attachment 14959


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

here's some more pics of my setup complete with graveyard,animated props, other add ons

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=39158&id=100000537769840


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Really enjoyed going through this thread and seeing everyones pics. 
Pics of our yard this year. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/candee-albums-halloween-2010.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

marie, for throwing that together quick, that turned out wonderful. i love your theme
deoblo, i love the walls and the boxes at the end. very cool
bayork, nice display
red sonia, looks good to me
crunch, nice start. like what i saw. 
upinsmoke, very nice. love the eyeball at the top window
wow val, looks like you have some nice props. i love your wailing tree.
terror tom, your props are wonderful. love your setup
candee, love your haunt. your lighting looks good too


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of my house and some of our friends' house. Ummm..that would be me in the window in the last picture.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's the album with my 2010 display

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ondeko-albums-2010-display.html


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Pics of the porch scene:

View attachment 15006


View attachment 15007


More Pics: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrnightmare-albums-halloween-2010.html


----------



## CatSkynr (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

2010 album

Few of my favorites


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Beautiful pics everyone! It seems the stores didn't come through with much product this year, but everyone's yards are packed anyway!! Great job!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob Saget said:


> 2010 album
> 
> Few of my favorites


Everything looks great!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

mikentn-looks great!!
tumblindice-outstanding job!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tumble, lots of work and it looks great. nice props
mik, wonderful lighting and very nice layout
ondeko, looks like the wifes pumpkin patch won out and it looks sweet. love your whole haunt
mrnightmare, sweet setup indeed
cat, nice cutouts and love the vibrancy of colors
bob, loved it for the most part. one scene a little horrifying for me. but it's all good


----------



## jfro70 (Sep 21, 2009)

So many amazing yard haunts here. I'm humbled and inspired by the efforts everyone puts in. I was a little down after Halloween because of the small number of ToT's we had. But, this site, and the smiles and screams from those who did come by made me realize it's all very worthwhile.

Here's our cemetery for 2010. Didn't have enough tombstones, I really need to start making my own instead of using the store-bought ones.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

jfro--you've got a nice display. there's nothing wrong with store bought props--about half my tombstones are store bought and until last year all but three were. Most of us here started small and simple. And it's not the number of ToTs that matters [though I admit i'd like more to drop by], but it's the number of ToTs who aren't sure the candy is worth going to *that* house Make the props because you like doing it; set them up because it's fun for you--anything else is icing on the cake.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jfro, i think what you did is very nice. your columns and fencing alone took a lot of work. i know what you mean about not many tot. i live in a small town and only had 30. i was feeling kind of down, and then i heard most people in town were lucky if they had 3 or 4. wow, that picked my spirits up. at least i got a majority. and i second what ondeko said. true, true


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Better late than never. I finally got some pictures posted on my profile.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/piraticalstyle-albums-2010-post-mortem.html


----------



## ang32377 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Our 2nd year of decorating*

So here are the pictures from 2010 which is our 2nd year of decorating for halloween. I know now that I am officially addicted. Yay! We tried a swamp/cemetery theme with the bridge and cattails. I see now that I need to work on my lighting some more. I really would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Okay, here's mine.
I wanted to change things up a little bit, so I did a jungle adventure theme. Ran out of time and money..mostly time but it came out okay. I got lots of compliments on it at the time. I may put it in the rotation and revisit it in a couple of years.

















































and a link http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/SivartYabb/Halloween 2010 - Yard/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

All these look great and inspiring


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I love everybody's pics!!! *


*Here a link to my yardhaunt's album:*http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ter_ran-albums-my-haunted-house-halloween-2010.html


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Added my 2010 pix to my album*

You can check out my 2010 pix on my first attempt at posting them in an album:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/litenin-albums-2010-pictures.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

piratical, your haunt is awesome
ang, i love your use of creepy cloth
siv, nice theme, your croc is riviting
ter, another winner
lit, i enjoyed your photos. nice haunt


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

*2010 Cemetary Pictures*

This is my first time posting pics on the forum. Hope this works. 








[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

foolishmortal, it worked and your haunt looks great, like the lady in white


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Will have to wait...*

*Hallow HF friends and fiends -

I know you are all dye-ing (lol) to see more pics - but mine will have to wait. AM swamped with visiting relatives and my computer is taking Ambien I think...

The most I could post are in a new album I created on my profile page. I dare you to look and tell me how in heaven I will EVER get everything put away before Thanksgiving!!!

I try to sneak a peek in now and then and everyone's haunts look like death warmed over!! LOL Superb!!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Looking out my door on Halloween morning....*

*We woke up to a beautiful morning on Halloween Day. Too good to be true considering the weather worries we, and so many others, were facing. 
When I opened the front door to look out - the scene just made me smile. So much had gone wrong this year - but there were the Terra-ized tombstones holding fast. The Headless Horseman rides again!*


----------



## jfro70 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice setup FolishMortal, so much to see and great lighting. 

That headless horsemen is really cool SusieBoo! Looks great


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

jfro70 said:


> Nice setup FolishMortal, so much to see and great lighting.
> 
> That headless horsemen is really cool SusieBoo! Looks great


*Thanks jfro! If you look closely, you can see that we had to chain him at the base. The winds were fierce days earlier and we were so thankful when the weather let up on Halloween. 

*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

susie, that is a great picture. where did you get that wonderful horse. the whole setup is amazing. hey, i've been thinking, would your method of securing tombstones possibly work for securring blow molds? i love my blow molds, but do get tired of setting them back up


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> susie, that is a great picture. where did you get that wonderful horse. the whole setup is amazing. hey, i've been thinking, would your method of securing tombstones possibly work for securring blow molds? i love my blow molds, but do get tired of setting them back up


Thanks hallo!! I have an idea to secure the blow molds (and avoid damaging them in the process) by adapting the rebar and pvc pipe method. I'll send you some thoughts via PM and we can try it together for next year, now that we have 361 days until Halloween 2011!! 

As for what I presently do to keep them upright in high wind, I simply feed zip lock bags of rocks up inside the blow mold through the opening usually found under the base. That does a fairly good job of holding it in place on the lawn or in our woods on top of pallets. 

I'll be taking a few pics and post them next week.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

*A few of mine; day and night*



















This is the cage scene that housed two actors. They could squeeze through the bars to go after TOT's if they wanted.










The garage scene where the candy was passed out. Another actor in a reaper costume sat in the throne and handed out treats.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Some night pics










the garage scene after dark










the castle facade that spans the driveway. This is where they lined up and were told the back story. before being let in 6-7 at a time.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jd, very nice haunt. the flying crank ghost and bats were show stoppers. nice job


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

jdub - Wow! Great haunt! I'm sure the TOT'ers loved it.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's some from Halloween night. NO RAIN or wind. The opposite of the earlier forecast. So so turnout because of the S.F. Giants in the playoffs. A pretty good night overall.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

There hasn't been a haunt here I haven't admired, but jdubbya and Spider Rider - wow wow wow wow wow wow wow!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> There hasn't been a haunt here I haven't admired, but jdubbya and Spider Rider - wow wow wow wow wow wow wow!


I have to agree, these look awesome, i am so jealous


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

*Crimson Farm*

This years theme was scarecrows in a cornfield. Trick-or-Treating is in the garage while there is a light and music show in the house.

Sign for Crimson Farms









Mad Crow sign









Front yard









Scarecrow









More scarecrows









Live scarecrow (my hubby)









Where I stood at back of garage to hand out candy - it was warm in the garage so the fog kept rising









Hubby and me


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Spider Rider-I wanna go play in your yard!!!Looks awesome. Such a wow factor!

I love everyone else's too. Giving me a lot of ideas for next year.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

hallorenescene said:


> jd, very nice haunt. the flying crank ghost and bats were show stoppers. nice job


Thanks. The ghost was a new scen this year and got a lot of comments.



mikentn said:


> jdub - Wow! Great haunt! I'm sure the TOT'ers loved it.


They seemed to! There were a lot who wouldn't venture through.



BlueFrog said:


> There hasn't been a haunt here I haven't admired, but jdubbya and Spider Rider - wow wow wow wow wow wow wow!


I'm not in the same league as SR, but thanks. That's a true compliment!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

jdubbya--i love the pillar monument to the left of the standing zombie. I'm jealous.

SR--the columns are really creepy looking. I love the overgrown look a lot. 

Saffyre--I like the burlap bag heads for the scarecrows. people must have crawled out of their skin when one of them moved


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the nod jdubbya but your haunt is on a grander scale. I just have lots of bushes and trees for atmosphere and some lighting skills. Nice pics everyone - this forum is a great inspiration.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

WOW !! Some really great haunts again this year. It's great how many new ideas we see each year.

This year we didn't do a lot of new stuff outside, but the inside of the haunt was almost all new. We turned it into a small maze and even built ramps so that we wouldn't have to worry about all the TOTs constantly stepping up and down. The aisles were narrow forcing the TOTs close to the props, activating them and scaring the TOTs. Before dusk one 12 year old girl and her 11 year old brother tried to make it through without running out, five times. She finally made it, but the brother left, never to return . Good thing they didn't try it after dark, there was no turning back once you entered, because of all the people coming through.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

LT--I saw your ghosts last year and was really impressed. Seeing them again, I'm still impressed. they are really nice props. and the skull columns at the entrance to the haunt are fantastic. I'd keep those in the house year round.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

So for the past 3 years, my mom (she's Ghouliet here) & I have been decorating her house. But wow. It's nothing compared to you guys. I know a lot of stuff posted here has inspired her to try and make things for next year! She's gotten all gung-ho about it!

Buuut... here's some shots I took of our decorations from this year. 

From the beginning of the month:



























These were a new addition down the side wall to attract trick-or-treaters who wouldn't usually turn down our street. Unfortunately, they were vandalized a week before Halloween and we ended up having to throw 4 strands of them away. 









A mid-month addition.









And on Halloween (and the day before), we busted out the fog machine.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Litenin said:


> You can check out my 2010 pix on my first attempt at posting them in an album:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/litenin-albums-2010-pictures.html




Glad to see you here! I've enjoyed your videos on YouTube...


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

ondeko said:


> LT--I saw your ghosts last year and was really impressed. Seeing them again, I'm still impressed. they are really nice props. and the skull columns at the entrance to the haunt are fantastic. I'd keep those in the house year round.


Thanks for the nice words. This was the third year for the Ghosts and I still smile when I see them at night. They're BL sensitive and really pop with our Black Lights pointed up at them. Plus at night the rebar supports tend to be less noticable.

The skull arch was THE prop that excalated us from a few table props to a real haunt. The arch was part of a holiday display at a drug store. When I saw it I asked for the manager, then asked what he wanted for it. When he said $100, I said, "SOLD." That was about 2002. You might recall that last year I added red LEDs for the skull eyes. They are powered by a Malibu light transformer and I'm really pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Love your haunt LT. The zombie prisoner- is he the two arm wall breaker prop? Does he still throw up his arms, or do you use him differently? I've had my eye on this prop.

Dan


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

LilGhouliet--sorry to hear you had some vandalism, but glad you didn't let it stop your display. You and your mother have a nice graveyard--I really like the skeletal hands and bones fencing. One of my neighbors has a single section and it looks Ok, but seeing a whole yard surrounded by it has some real impact. That is pretty cool. That zombie prop is awfully nice, too.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Lil Ghouliette, man I hate vandalism and theft stories, so sorry to hear that. And yeah, the hands are very cool. LT Scare - I love your ghosts. So do you have a closer pic of the skull archway? I couldn't find one in your albums, it looks awesome. I love the inside-outside window ghost in your 2009 album too.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

We had a great year at the Brewster Yard Haunt! A friend of mine took these great stills:
































































8)


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is our haunt in the day time... we were so busy we forgot to take night shots...BUT we did get a friend to video everything, so I am eagerly & impatiently awaiting that so I can post. These pics were taken on Halloween about 1 hr before the 1st TOT came. The sun was at the WORST angle and ruined a few of the pics. All in all we had a few electrical issues that we had to compensate for at the last minute but I was thrilled with the results and all the compliments by everyone who came were worth every minute of hard work put into this. Thank you to all on the forum for your incredible talents that you share and make it possible for all of us to make the ultimate haunts!




































more to follow...


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

ohhh I found a night shot...not the best but shows some of the main entrance...


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope this worked out!

Had over 250 tots!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Another angle


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

another


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

another


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Beautiful pic anna - love the blacklight tombstones!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG - I just backed up one page and everyone has really come so far and it's incredible!! Puts a wicked smile on my face to think of all your guests!!! Awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

pandora said:


> Beautiful pic anna - love the blacklight tombstones!!


thx pandora, too bad i didn't get any good shots of the porch  

and didn't have time to get my fcg 

oh well, something for next years tots to look forward to

had 2 fog machines and music as well

the tots loved it


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

annamarykahn said:


>


Awesome pic! Do you have a closer look at those tombstones? How are you getting those edges to glow like that? Black lights too? Very cool!

Dan


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Awesome pic! Do you have a closer look at those tombstones? How are you getting those edges to glow like that? Black lights too? Very cool!
> 
> Dan


yeah have closer pics of the tombstones as well

used microsoft (ice) image composite editor to create these from a bunch of individual photos

the curves are an effect of the ice program

is that what you mean by edges?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i have an after halloween video that i want to post but i need a way to remove the audio

any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Put it this way, are the tombstones painted with black light paint and are black lights used to make them light up like that?

Dan


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Put it this way, are the tombstones painted with black light paint and are black lights used to make them light up like that?
> 
> Dan


Dan,

Yes, "black light" "paint" is used, but this isn't quite accurate. Fluorescent paints were used for the tomb stones, which were illuminated with black light compact fluorescent light bulbs making them "glow". See all of those silver reflectors? Black lights are in them.

Its really amazing how easy it is to get this effect.

Hope that answers your question! Glad to help!

All of our Halloween stuff has been treated to get this effect. Takes a lot of time, but I think the results are worth it. 

The only bit of advice i can give is to use the paint sparingly. I find that something similar to a "dry brush technique" works good.

You may want to "practice" on a prop in a darkish room with a black light. Don't use too much paint. Start light and you'll soon get the hang of it. If you get too much paint on, let it dry and cover with flat black paint and start over.

I'm going to be uploading a little video showing the props under normal daylight. You'll probably recognize a lot of them but you'll see how the colors were added to get the effect.

Kind of rambling now, so I'll stop, but am happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

That's super cool. I used those clamp lights this year too, only I used eco party bulbs and I really liked it. See my pics a few pages back. But the effect you have going on is great. It's kind of the inverse effect of lighting up the stones. Reminds me a lot of the coney island dark rides I rode as a kid- glow heavy. Which black light bulbs did you use?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

baboomgirl, your spider is atrocious. nice haunt. you had a lot going on there. 
ana, very vibrant. love what you did and the colors are a wonderful add
spider rider, i've seen bits of yours before. impressive as always
saffyre, i loved the play on signs. nice haunt
lt, yours is awesome like previous years. i like you new adds.
lilg, i have one set of those hands. i like how you used them. your row of skelly heads are very impressive too. that sucks you had vandalism. glad to see you threw it off and forged ahead. i think a lot on here have had vandalism, it really makes you comprehensive about doing more. hope you have no more trouble
kevin, nice stills. i sure like your ephitaphs
baboom, it even looks good in the daylight. bet it scared the dickens by night


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> That's super cool. I used those clamp lights this year too, only I used eco party bulbs and I really liked it. See my pics a few pages back. But the effect you have going on is great. It's kind of the inverse effect of lighting up the stones. Reminds me a lot of the coney island dark rides I rode as a kid- glow heavy. Which black light bulbs did you use?


used the compact fluorescent black light bulbs from walmart

probably the same brand as you used


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> lilg, i have one set of those hands. i like how you used them. your row of skelly heads are very impressive too. that sucks you had vandalism. glad to see you threw it off and forged ahead. i think a lot on here have had vandalism, it really makes you comprehensive about doing more. hope you have no more trouble


Yeah, the vandalism only made mom more determined to make next year's even more extravagant.  Take THAT, vandals! You won't ruin our fun!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Never had a problem with vandals. Always expected issues, but nothing ...

Probably the main reason, at least I like to think so, is to treat the teenagers with respect. Say hi to them, wave, that sort of thing. Some of our neighbors have issues, but we don't.

If we ever wanted to expand & use actors I know a bunch of the kids would jump at the chance. In fact a bunch of them asked to help out!

Maybe if we divide up our our yard haunt. Have a small kid friendly front yard & a "scary" back yard for the older tots.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The blue eco party bulbs are VERY blue- almost black light. They are the spiral type bulbs. When you say flurecent, it makes me think you're talking about the small thin tube bulbs, which I don't think you mean. The only other bulb is an actual round black light bulb is generally stinks because it doesn't throw off that much light and is hot as hell. So by deduction, I'm guessing you used the eco bulbs. And like you annamarykahn, I don't seem to have a problem with vandals. I think it's because I'm the cool dude who does that awesome display. 'Don't mess with him man, he's cool!' At least that's the way we wandering teenagers used to think!

Dan


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

*Am I too late???!*

Hey everyone, I decided last minute to put some stuff up in my parents yard, so I wanted to post the pics. Sorry it's taken me so long, I have been working solid since Monday! I will post a few pics, but please check out my album for all the pics. Thanks! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/auraofforeboding-albums-halloween-2010-oh-old-thing.html























































Now I am off to enjoy all of everyone elses great photos!!!


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Great job Aura! My jaw dropped! Definitely puts my display to shame, but her it is anyway!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> Love your haunt LT. The zombie prisoner- is he the two arm wall breaker prop? Does he still throw up his arms, or do you use him differently? I've had my eye on this prop.
> 
> Dan


Yes, he's the two armed wallbreaker, and his arm work great. We mounted him on PVC legs and feet with pipe insulation on the feet and lower legs. Then we put some old white socks on him and screwed the feet to the floor of the "cell." He's placed so that when he arms pop up, his flexible hands reach about 2" past the bars, and he rocks just a bit. That's far enough to intrude into the space of the TOT, but not far enough hurt a TOT. I also narrowed the passage of the maze in front of Two Armed, to force the TOTs closer to him. Lots of TOT screams at his cell. Really great prop. I do wish he wasn't battery powered. Barely made it through Halloween. The next day he could not "****" his arms.

The Two Arm TOT screams also set off a high placed, dropping head on the other side of the aisle and about a foot farther along.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Aura--if that's what you do "last minute" I'd love to see what you would do with a week to set up. The crypt rocks. Did you make the capitals or did you find them?

theedwin--Nice sert up. The shadow of the cross thrown across the wall behind it is perfect. Which brings me to...

all you guys with smaller or store bought or first time displays. I really like seeing what you're doing because there have been some really good ideas coming from you. Ok, the huge handmade displays rock, too, but that's it--they are cool in a different way. don't be embarassed to show us what you did because [1] we all have to start someplace, [2] less experienced doesn't mean not good--it just means less experienced, and [3] sometimes having less space, fewer props or no previous experience brings a whole new set of ideas to the table. Small spaces take a lot of innovation to make them look good. A few props are hard to place so they look right. No previous experience means you'll try different lighting arrangements, or prop placement or colors or whatever. some of it won't work; some of it is good enough that the rest of us are taking notes so we can do it next year. all store bought props are hard to set up so that your cemetery looks unique--but all of you managed it. So stop being shy and show us your stuff--we want to see it.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> baboomgirl, your spider is atrocious. nice haunt. you had a lot going on there.
> ana, very vibrant. love what you did and the colors are a wonderful add
> spider rider, i've seen bits of yours before. impressive as always
> saffyre, i loved the play on signs. nice haunt
> ...


Well tyvm  He was a lot of fun to make! Yeah it was busy for sure but came out pretty good. I am uploading videos now to youtube of all of the haunt so I hope you catch it when i post it here


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Shiverin' Sharonville - Haunt 2010*

*Hallow all! I am finally sharing a few of our haunt pics. Mostly daylight scenes. I know we have more from our party - but work and still putting stuff away is underway, so those have to wait until I can get online next. 

See those I have posted so far in my album:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/hallowsusieboo-albums-2010-all-hallows-eve.html

And here's a few to wet your appetite:
*


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a few pics from our 2010 display.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Some more pics....this time inside.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks great! I love the floor lamp - too cool!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

LT Scare said:


> Yes, he's the two armed wallbreaker, and his arm work great. We mounted him on PVC legs and feet with pipe insulation on the feet and lower legs. Then we put some old white socks on him and screwed the feet to the floor of the "cell." He's placed so that when he arms pop up, his flexible hands reach about 2" past the bars, and he rocks just a bit. That's far enough to intrude into the space of the TOT, but not far enough hurt a TOT. I also narrowed the passage of the maze in front of Two Armed, to force the TOTs closer to him. Lots of TOT screams at his cell. Really great prop. I do wish he wasn't battery powered. Barely made it through Halloween. The next day he could not "****" his arms.
> 
> The Two Arm TOT screams also set off a high placed, dropping head on the other side of the aisle and about a foot farther along.


No power adapter, just batteries? That stinks. That wipes out my thought of getting him. Even if mine were to trigger lots less than yours did, I'm trying to avoid batteries for any bigger props. It was too much this year. Oh well, he looks cool though, although I get the feeling he's not all that big.

Everyones pics are awesome!

Dan


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Absolutely GREAT photos everybody!!!

Aura, I can't get over your cemetery - I LOVE the brick pillars and the overgrown look of it. Fantastic job!!

Here's a few pics of mine this year... (more on my website)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

aura, that makes me think gothic. i love the gothic look. very nice photos
theed, no shame, you have a very nice haunt going on there as well. just every haunt has it's own claim to glory
susie, where do you store all your fabulous props? no wonder it takes you a year to put them away.
the crow, you have a lot of nice stuff there. 2 of my faves were the 2 lamp posts
uruk, it doesn't seem you lack for much. very nice, and the spider victum gives me the shivers
this has been fun checking everyones haunts out. every one of them have major wonderful ideas


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Here's a few pics from our 2010 display.



Wow Crow! Very nice. The green light gives it a real creep factor and that last picture is really great with the cross stone and zombie. Nice work!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> No power adapter, just batteries? That stinks. That wipes out my thought of getting him. Even if mine were to trigger lots less than yours did, I'm trying to avoid batteries for any bigger props. It was too much this year. Oh well, he looks cool though, although I get the feeling he's not all that big.
> 
> Everyones pics are awesome!
> 
> Dan


I used an extra large kids costume to save money and it fits pretty well. Because you make the legs yourself, you can make him as tall as you like - skinny and tall is ok IMO. That said, no, he isn't as proportionally large as a 6' Gemmy, but is about the size of the Midnight Countess. 

I get your concern about the batteries. Before I put him away I'm going to look at the prop closely and maybe visit Radio Shack to see if I can convert him to transformer power. 

Unfortunately, I ordered several other items along with him and the seller put all the items in a generic shipping box with NO DOCUMENTATION - so I don't know the exact power requirements unless they are stated in the battery box.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of the displays shown here look like they could double as movie sets... Very nice photos, everyone


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great job everyone!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

AuraofForeboding said:


> Hey everyone, I decided last minute to put some stuff up in my parents yard, so I wanted to post the pics. Sorry it's taken me so long, I have been working solid since Monday! I will post a few pics, but please check out my album for all the pics. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/auraofforeboding-albums-halloween-2010-oh-old-thing.html
> 
> ...


Super creepy love all the details!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

kevin242 said:


> We had a great year at the Brewster Yard Haunt! A friend of mine took these great stills:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!
Love the gb with the worms.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are some day time pics, didn't get any good night ones.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Some of the displays shown here look like they could double as movie sets... Very nice photos, everyone


I agree. There are some very artful uses of light, fog and staging. HF has some very talented members ... and me too


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> Wow Crow! Very nice. The green light gives it a real creep factor and that last picture is really great with the cross stone and zombie. Nice work!


Thanks jdubbya! This year we decided to replace our 100 watt spotlights with the party bulbs you can buy at Big Lots, Home Depot, Walmart, etc. Not only is it cheaper to run, after the initial cost of course, but they seem to give a better, more creepy look to everything.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

My display failed a bit this year *grumbles about bad roofing and inability to hang things* but it is one of the best years we have had in the condo. 

These are from my actual display.

















These two are from my Witches Kitchen Photo-set, I took it the night of Halloween.





Alright, Lets see if those pictures work. This is on my old Photobucket, its been years since I used it. 
I have more pictures on my Blog (See My Signiture). I had to mess with this one like crazy to make it worth posting. I didn't want to have the one GIANT photo.... looked crappy.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

BTW, I am SOOOOO using this thread as a resource for my blog. Good God, you guys are fricking pros!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Empty w and strublay great job love them both.
Strublay-love your blog.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Village Mire Video*

Most of my pictures were out of focus (thanks for nothing mom), so included my video instead.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

OMGosh!! You all have posted wonderful pictures of FANTASTIC haunts!! I just wanted to applaud you all.. some of the displays are amazing!!!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Empty w and strublay great job love them both.
> Strublay-love your blog.


Thanks so much! I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

As do I Halloween71


----------



## Paxley (Nov 11, 2010)

*Welcome Great Pumpkin*

Hi all,

long time lurker, lots of great ideas picked up here.

Best Halloween ever: 600 tots this year !

Here's the front yard:


----------



## Paxley (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/paxley-albums-halloween-2010-picture59984-halloween.html


----------



## Paxley (Nov 11, 2010)

*Haunted Castle*

Turned the garage into a maze,

Out front: 







View attachment 15111



inside: 
View attachment 15112


dragon smoked: 

View attachment 15113


spider's legs moved: 

View attachment 15116


Wizard's keep: 

View attachment 15115


Dungeon: 

View attachment 15114


Three weeks to set up,  
one weekend to put away.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW! Lucky you for a garage. I wish I could do that. I'm stuck outside. Looks like you had an awesome haunt! Congrats!

Dan


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Some great displays all...I've only made it back through about 10 pages or so and can't wait to catch up on the rest!! Here's my 2010 pics~

A few day shots~



























OK, enough of those now for some Halloween night stills~


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pics from everybody ! This year we had something like 40 kids and trust me with the cold weather and where i live it's good ! lol 
Here some pics of what i have been doing this year , did not do more than 1 pumpkin due to lack of time as i work night shift and had always something coming up in the weekend. But i am happy with the result .
M&M








My table of candy to give 








Small pumpkin patch


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

*2010 Haunt*

This is a few quick photos from my haunt:









The Front Gate










The Cemetary










The Dungeon










More Dungeon










The Laser Vortex










Nosferatu and His Headless Bride










Curiosities










Black Light Room


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Decided to redress Shivers and gave him a new job this year








The couple relaxing 








I always think she is creepy 








Me with a last minute cheap disguise


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I did most of it in the garage so i would not freeze this year 








This is something people really like the famous spider web 








Frenchy


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

bamtunebam - looks awesome!! How did you light up your props?? LED pinlights?? Love the laser vortex, too!

frenchy - too cool!! Great job! Love the M&M pumpkin!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are pictures of the finished decorations and me in costume.

Daytime:




























Night time:


----------



## BradSmith (Oct 19, 2010)

*Illuminated pirate treasure chest*

We do a pirate theme. Our gold treasure is in a chest along with the candy. 

The Tot'ers get to reach into the pirate treasure chest and retrieve their candy. The chest is large so it is a bit intimidating especially for our younger visitors.

This year I added lights within the chest to make the treasure sparkle brilliantly. Some of the lights twinkle which really adds to the effect. An overhead light hidden by burlap fabric illuminates the candy box that sits in the chest (empty in img but box is lined with burlap fabric).

Burlap - official fabric of pirate lore worldwide


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Frenchy-love the m&m pumpkin!!It all looks great!
bamtunebam-the atmosphere is creepy great job on the lighting.
Jamesb-Great job it all looks great.I love the boarded windows and your costume!!
bradsmith-love the treasure chest.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Zombiehorror-what a great bunch of props you have!!
Paxley-600 tot wow!!Great haunt you have.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow empty, thanks for the day shots of a really nice haunt
strub, nice photos. love the pumpkin effect
haunt, thanks to your mom, because of her we got this wonderful video. i must say, you have some very interesting characters. i love them.
pax, what a sweet setup. now that's my kind of haunt
zombie, 3 words, i love it. and hey, that little guy by the columns i have. i get thrilled when i see my props in others haunts
frenchy, nice haunt. i envy you, i had only 30 kids. oh, and i think she is creepy too. love your costume. witches are slways a hit.
bam, nice haunt. vortex's rule. sweet
james, i love your set up, and the best is the picture of you trying to break in. should be a halloween greeting card.
brad, that is one heck of a treasure chest.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

WOW! 
This has got to be the best thread ever. Awesome work everyone, the quality of displays and props has really gone up over the past few years. I think we owe a lot of it to the great people who make it possible for us to share ideas and techniques: THANK YOU, HALLOWEENFORUM.com!


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

didn't get a lot of pics this year. way to busy to get them. but managed to get a few. my album is posted on my profile or our website


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Nice work everyone!!! Looks like it was a superb & successful 2010 season! Best of luck to all in the 2011 season!*


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Itsjustme said:


> We finally got our bayou up today!!


How did u make the water effect?


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

*stones*



halloween333 said:


> Here's what I have done so far! Lots of different pumpkins/gourds on the porch as well. The good props/animatronics won't go out until Halloween so they aren't damaged or stolen.



Can you tell me about the stones, or show a pic of them in closeup? I like the rounded ones with the oval section for what is usually a picture.


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, I think I posted to the end of the thread, so seeing if this will go to you inline or still at the end. Halloween333, do you have pictures of the stones? Did you make them or buy them?


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

CreepyCathy, do you have closeups or howto on your boarded up windows? Great job, exactly the way I pictured the ones I want to do out of foam planks. What kind of windows do you have? I have vinyl siding and there is a nice vinyl border around the windows that lend themselves perfectly to clips. So I was going to have picture hanging clips (just 'U' brackets on top to hang over the top frame of the window, and then the same thing on the bottom, but riveted to a small elastic strip so that I pull them over the bottom frame and the tension holds them at the bottom.


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

Amarula! That's a relatively unknown drink. I LOVE that stuff. My wife is from South Africa and when we visit we get the real fruit it is made from and try to ship back as many bottles as we can. It is dirt cheap over there and expensive here. If anyone like's Bailey's, this is similar but better to my taste.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

(halloween haunter) how did you make the water or is it real water man got to know!!!!! that is cool as hell !!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

deoblo said:


> (halloween haunter) how did you make the water or is it real water man got to know!!!!! that is cool as hell !!!!!!!!


i didnt make it i asked how they made it also.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

HalloweenHaunter said:


> i didnt make it i asked how they made it also.


Oh sorry i guess they never got back to you ....... i guess we can just keep asking


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

I just put up some pics of my yard in my album "2010" sorry there day time shots so far. My yard is set up for Victems to walk thru
Enjoy comments good or bad most welcome and Ideas too!


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Deoblo

Looks like the way I make my swamps.....I do like the bridge he did.
View attachment 15210


View attachment 15211
View attachment 15213


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Frankenfrog said:


> Deoblo
> 
> Looks like the way I make my swamps.....I do like the bridge he did.
> View attachment 15210
> ...


ok so how did you make the water effect?


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

*Frankenfrogs Instant Swamp*

Just add water

View attachment 15214


View attachment 15215


View attachment 15216


View attachment 15217


View attachment 15218


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice way to do a pond!!!


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work. What did you make the spider webs out of. There real good.


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

H71-- Thanks...I like simple

Nevar-- The web was made using a polypropylene twine that I found a Builders Square many years ago. Luckily I bought several rolls before they went belly up
To me it looks like what spider webbing would look like if it were heavier. It has a slight sheen to it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Frankenfrog said:


> *Frankenfrogs Instant Swamp*
> 
> Just add water
> 
> ...


Thanks for the step-by-step - that's a great effect.


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone has done an outstanding job this year. Still lots of photos to go through, but I am enjoying them all.

Frankenfrog, I love the "cephalopod of unusual size" sign


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks DS, I wish I thought of it, it's paraphrased from one of my favorite movies. I made the octopus and swamp/pond to put in a neighbors yard and she came up with the sign.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome job FrankenFrog....it looks great. Never saw a Skelly do a cannonball!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

frightrisk said:


> CreepyCathy, do you have closeups or howto on your boarded up windows? Great job, exactly the way I pictured the ones I want to do out of foam planks. What kind of windows do you have? I have vinyl siding and there is a nice vinyl border around the windows that lend themselves perfectly to clips. So I was going to have picture hanging clips (just 'U' brackets on top to hang over the top frame of the window, and then the same thing on the bottom, but riveted to a small elastic strip so that I pull them over the bottom frame and the tension holds them at the bottom.


frightrisk- I apologize for taking so long to get back to you.  The how- to for the boards are in this thread; posts #'s 92, 94, 95. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/96863-creepycathys-haunt-so-far.html
And I have vinyl siding/ windows. 
thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

frankenfrog: 
the bucky doing a cannon ball is about the coolest thing i have seen... very nice!


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

My Halloween Wall


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

frankenfrog--do you have a pic of the large tomb seen behind the COUS [Cephalopod Of Unusual Size]? I love that style of grave marker.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Frankenfrog said:


> Deoblo
> 
> Looks like the way I make my swamps.....I do like the bridge he did.
> View attachment 15210
> ...


Franken frog that is awsome im going to use that idea for sure in my haunt just a awsome idea ...would have never thought of it ....thanks


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

neka4ok ......love the wall did you put something behind the cobb webbs like plastic or something.???????


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Freakmeout said:


> This post is GREAT - i love everyones pics!!! I'm new to this forum & have found that it is totally addicting. I can spend hours on here. My party is on the 23rd & it is a ghost theme. Here's some pics of inside my house. Thank you all for your inspiration!


I absolutely LOVE that witch flying across the moon!


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

this thread is awesome, many great ideas and all of the displays looks so good, like many others I need to improve mine to even think about posting a picture. I had 13 projects to do this year, I finished 3 and now after this thread I still have 13 projects to go, hopefully I'll finish by October?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Frankenfrog said:


> *Frankenfrogs Instant Swamp*
> 
> Just add water
> 
> ...


*Cannon Ball Skelly!! LOL LOL Wonderful!!*


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

deoblo said:


> neka4ok ......love the wall did you put something behind the cobb webbs like plastic or something.???????


under the web is oilcloth skeleton


----------

